# 07/30 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Is Back And He's Brought Something With Him



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/30 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Is Back And He's Bought Something With Him*

"The Beast Is Back And He's Bought Something With Him"

The belt? Wow, haven't seen that since April...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 07/30 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Is Back And He's Bought Something With Him*

After the Fuckery last week best start getting ready early this week:

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke

Also :brock3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 07/30 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Is Back And He's Bought Something With Him*

First week I won't be watching. The suffering ends.

:yay

Watch some crazy shit happen now I've stopped watching. Sods' fucking law.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Another shitshow Raw incoming.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/30 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Is Back And He's Bought Something With Him*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Watch some crazy shit happen now I've stopped watching. Sods' fucking law.


Braun successfully cashing in? >


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 07/30 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Is Back And He's Bought Something With Him*



Emmanuelle said:


> Braun successfully cashing in? >












It'd be a good way for Braun to screw Owens out of his Briefcase match. :beckylol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock opening RAW then reigns comes out to boos gets in the ring and gets destroyed. That sounds like an awesome way to begin RAW.

Ronda is going to slam Bliss or have some sort of confrontation with her since suspension of rousey is up.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley needs to come down, spear and lay out Brock and Roman.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ronda vs. Alexa is the only thing that looks remotely interesting. Even Seth vs. Drew/Dolph has lost its luster because, surprise surprise, the feud has overstayed its welcome since they don't have anything else for them to do (shocker). You don't continue a damn feud after an iron man match.

Boy am I glad I stopped watching this shit heap months ago. Now PLEASE don't send Aleister Black there after SummerSlam. Make him a part of team blue!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We're going to see just who the WWE are relying on as we go to Summerslam - Ronda or Brock/Reigns.
It's going to be interesting to me because I feel like they'll rely on Ronda with the women's revolution/Steph's screentime move.

On the other hand, it's all about Reigns and not about Lesnar. Lesnar just happened to be the guy Reigns is feuding with now. 

_(And, yes, that was genuine fear in Alexa’s eyes when Rousey went on the offensive.)
_
Oh thanks, WWE. I thought she was acting for a moment.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What is Brock bringing with him?

The latest HGH shipment for himself, Cena and Trips?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> What is Brock bringing with him?
> 
> The latest HGH shipment for himself, Cena and Trips?


:Brock :bryanlol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

If Braun came down and successfully cashes in the briefcase, that would make Raw for me. It could also get Braun out of having the odds stacked against him in losing the briefcase.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 07/30 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Is Back And He's Bought Something With Him*



A-C-P said:


> After the Fuckery last week best start getting ready early this week:
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*dry heaves*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

:brock


I'll probably watch the Brock segments but the rest :gtfo

:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Zero fucks given.
Between this, SuperRoman part 683, #Evolution, and Bryan feuding Miz, this can go fuck itself until January.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

It's hard to blame Brock for never showing up, as he must know as soon as he does he'll have to work with Roman again. I can understand why he'd want to stay away.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

“The Beast is back and he’s brought something with him.”

Bring what? A vomit bag? A fake newton? Or how about a Y2J telling you to shut the hell up?

:y2j


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TKOW said:


> “The Beast is back and he’s brought something with him.”
> 
> Bring what? A vomit bag? A fake newton? Or how about a Y2J telling you to shut the hell up?
> 
> :y2j


Na, it's that belt everyone suddenly cares about :brock3


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

That was real fear in Alexa's eyes? As opposed to all the times she's faked it against her other opponents just to trick them into a false sense of security before she springs her trap and reveals herself to be the fiercest fighter alive, how have we not noticed this before?

So much fucking sloppiness with how WWE presents the wrestlers when something like that should be glaringly, obviously wrong, even if someone's dashing this preview off in two minutes at the end of their workday.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Let's see what the beast incarnate has to say. Hopefully they have a brawl or something. None of this, part time crap


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

MC 16 said:


> Let's see what the beast incarnate has to say. Hopefully they have a brawl or something. None of this, part time crap


Pull apart brawl, jobbers don't do a good job and take some germans before Roman gets in a flying superman punch on Brock as he's being held back. 

Smirking Roman, angry Brock, Heyman screaming in the background, fade to black.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Legitimacy comes back to RAW.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The only thing to look forward to airs after Raw, Elias documentary on the WWE Network :mark


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Let's see what the beast incarnate has to say. Hopefully they have a brawl or something. None of this, part time crap


They did a brawl before.
Hopefully Brock/Roman got lessons from Ronda on the definition of "brawl" to help them out from the fuckery last time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

To all you brave souls still watching Weekly:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock's back? YAWN.

Curious to see if Drew puts over Seth clean or somehow the Summerslam match morphs into a Triple Threat.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hopefully what Brock is bringing with him is:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

A-C-P said:


> Hopefully what Brock is bringing with him is:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is going to suck.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

well bork is gonna open the show hopefully so i can find something else to do at 8:20


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Going to be good to see Brock back, hoping we're into the final days of him as champ.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Is Ronda back tonight?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

#HEELFACE said:


> Is Ronda back tonight?


Yup, her suspension is over so she's very likely to appear.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:Brock


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Oh Rousey is back tonight :mark

Guess I'll be tuning in for her and Brock. :brock2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MC 16 said:


> Oh Rousey is back tonight :mark
> 
> Guess I'll be tuning in for her and Brock. :brock2


To bad this isn't Lucha Underground we could get Lesnar vs Rousey :Brock


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Brock really should just cut a UFC style promo on Raw and say whatever to Roman


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So what's the storyline here?
Big Bob won against Roman but then he lost. So logically the same thing will happen to Brock, that if he keeps wres- "competing" with Roman that eventually he loses?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Anybody hear the rumor of who’s been spotted there? I don’t know how to do the spoiler thing so I won’t say...but this makes it worth watching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Anybody hear the rumor of who’s been spotted there? I don’t know how to do the spoiler thing so I won’t say...but this makes it worth watching.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can't do [ spoiler ]spoiler[ /spoiler]

you have to give the spoiler a title

like so

[ spoiler=spoiler ]spoiler[ /spoiler ]

without the spaces

so you get this if you do it right



Spoiler: spoiler



spoiler



NOW YOU TELL US WHO IT IS RIGHT NOW

It's that bald coward isn't it

ISN'T IT

:hogan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoiler: Possible return



Apparently Hogan and his wife have been seen around the area


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Watch Hogan getting cheered, then putting over Roman on the mic and getting booed.

Racism >>> Roman Reigns


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So he returns, cuts his speech about Evolution and non-white wrestlers, talks about how Ember Moon is a hero to him, then steroid city arrives, goes to attack him then Da Big Dawg like the loyal puppy he is, rushes to the defense of his master.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Spoiler: Possible return
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Hogan and his wife have been seen around the area


I fucking knew it 






I feel you JR

I feel you

:bahgawd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If this show isn't good with all of the people they have announced for it and the rumored person and just being a few weeks out from the second biggest show of the year.

:mj4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> If this show isn't good with all of the people they have announced for it and the rumored person and just being a few weeks out from the second biggest show of the year.
> 
> :mj4


Holy shit, it's crazy to think we're only a few weeks out from Summerslam. It really doesn't feel like it. They need to get a firework up their ass and create some talking points to make people want to watch this shit. There's no reason to watch Weekly right now, they haven't given anybody any reason to other than habit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Holy shit, it's crazy to think we're only a few weeks out from Summerslam. It really doesn't feel like it. They need to get a firework up their ass and create some talking points to make people want to watch this shit. There's no reason to watch Weekly right now, they haven't given anybody any reason to other than habit.


I remember when SummerSlam used to matter. I'm sure you do, too.

:mj2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The last time Summerslam felt like a big deal was in 2014. They did a great job hyping up Rollins/Ambrose, Reigns/Orton and Brock/Cena. Even Rusev/Swagger felt like a big deal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> I remember when SummerSlam used to matter..
> 
> :mj2


Even in recent years and not too long ago, you had matches like:

Punk/Brock
Rollins/Balor
Bryan/Cena
Rollins/Cena

Hell even the Fatal 4-Way last year was pretty hyped up. Joe and Braun were both hot as hell at the time.

It just feels like such a step back this year. You've got a couple of good big matches that feel worthy of Summerslam like Joe/AJ, but it just doesn't strike me as a Big 4 on paper.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Even in recent years and not too long ago, you had matches like:
> 
> Punk/Brock
> Rollins/Balor
> ...


It sucks too because WWE has more than enough talent on their main rosters to produce a good PPV every month if they felt like it. But...NOPE.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kurt comes out and informs us that Brock is not there. Roman's music hits, he enters the ring and then brags about how Brock doesn't care about WWE, while he always shows up to fight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What really bothers me the most is that everything seems to take a back seat to Roman.
Nobody can be a star if it's not involving Roman (exception being Ronda and the yearly HHH match at WM).

Everything leading up to SS on RAW seems so bad. You had something with Riott Squad and Ember and that's fizzling out. Corbin is in comedy segments now despite being actually good at the constable thing. Elias is dead in the water. Same as Seth, he's been ignored when he was red hot. Joe got dumped to SD. Braun and KO are are fizzling out too.

The only thing that seems not to be a complete wreck is anything with Ronda and that's because the WWE knows she's a star already outside of the WWE so they don't need any effort put into it.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

I think SummerSlam has been better than WM for awhile now. And even with the card as it is, it will easily be better than the shit WM they had this year...

The matches don’t feel as big this year, that’s for sure. Brock/Reigns obviously feels like it’s been done to death, and it’s hard to imagine there’s anyone that wants to see that match again. 

But AJ/Joe, Ziggler/Rollins (needs a stip., though), and KO/Braun for the briefcase at least look good on paper.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Hopefully they add a stipulation to Dolph/Rollins. A ladder match would be nice. I think they could potentially have a 5 star match.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I was really hoping it would be Rollins getting his shot at the Universal title at SS, but instead it's Reigns again *sigh* and Rollins is stuck with Ziggler instead.

Anyway lets wait and see if Brock shows up tonight and what happens with Ronda.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Hopefully they add a stipulation to Dolph/Rollins. A ladder match would be nice. I think they could potentially have a 5 star match.


A Ladder Match is definitely needed. We've said in the Seth thread. They are both really experienced in Ladder Matches and have had good ones in the past.

You don't go from an Iron Man to a standard match, that's dumb as hell. There's got to be something added. Honestly, really, the feud shouldn't even be going still as an Iron Man is meant to be the payoff.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder who the female Midnight Express team of Sweet Sasha and Beautiful Bayley will face this week? More local jobbers?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> It sucks too because WWE has more than enough talent on their main rosters to produce a good PPV every month if they felt like it. But...NOPE.


I think that's what angers me the most about the product. You have this amazing roster with so much talent and your constantly bringing in more talent there should be 0 reason why both weekly shows and ppvs suck ass.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I think that's what angers me the most about the product. You have this amazing roster with so much talent and your constantly bringing in more talent there should be 0 reason why both weekly shows and ppvs suck ass.


I think SD does a slightly better job. (Aside from the Nakamura shit) At least we've got Rusev and now Joe challenging AJ. But seeing the same match for the Universal Title we saw in April at WrestleMania is so :cube

Imagine what someone else could do with the rosters on RAW/SD. They are absolutely stacked.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I do agree with the sentiment that Brock should've faced someone new, someone like Seth Rollins who has been extremely over for over a year now. But WWE going to be WWE 

:draper2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

read the script, its a no from me........i honestly can't believe hes getting the title tonight and we're only a mere 3 weeks away from the ppv.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> But seeing the same match for the Universal Title we saw in April at WrestleMania is so :cube


I'm gonna give you what you want... I'm gonna give you what you need... Sit back as I give you the gift of...... Brock vs. Roman part 4! Drink it in, maaan! :vince


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I've said this several times but I firmly believe that WWE sees Roman as the actual title. Brock isn't the champion - there's no champion or title. It's literally "everyone wants to prove they can wrestle Reigns" and that's honestly why I think Brock was made champion and never on screen.

He's not FotC like Cena was or Austin or even HHH for RAW during his "reign of terror". He's just after a title and everyone is after him. Nobody mentions Brock outside of Braun (once in the RAW before MitB) unless it's talking about Reigns and Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I think that's what angers me the most about the product. You have this amazing roster with so much talent and your constantly bringing in more talent there should be 0 reason why both weekly shows and ppvs suck ass.


Exactly. I don't get it at this point. Well, I guess I do. Vince and creative don't have to try anymore; so they don't.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Exactly. I don't get it at this point. Well, I guess I do. Vince and creative don't have to try anymore; so they don't.


They've got that Saudi money.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The last time Summerslam felt like a big deal was in 2014. They did a great job hyping up Rollins/Ambrose, Reigns/Orton and Brock/Cena. Even Rusev/Swagger felt like a big deal.


 No offense, but Brock/Orton and AJ/Cena was way bigger than those cards.

It's just not remembered fondly because of how they fucked up the Brock/Orton match.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Let's see what the beast incarnate has to say. Hopefully they have a brawl or something. None of this, part time crap


Brockzilla should have brawl which gets Lashley inserted in to make it a triple threat.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's depressing to think Brock's last 3 matches of his career would have been WOAT caliber matches against Roman Reigns which were awful and shit on by fans.

Brock deserves better than this. FGS Brock Lesnar should not be putting on negative star matches fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I could see Brock/Heyman saying they don't consider Roman worthy and Lasley gets added, considering he beat Roman at Extreme Rules. He hasn't got a match, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I could see Brock/Heyman saying they don't consider Roman worthy and Lasley gets added, considering he beat Roman at Extreme Rules. He hasn't got a match, so it wouldn't surprise me.


 Well, if the WWE cared about the fan backlash the match received they probably would. But we know Vince doesn't care what the fans think until the day of the match when he shits himself thinking about the fan reaction.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor said:


> It's depressing to think Brock's last 3 matches of his career would have been WOAT caliber matches against Roman Reigns which were awful and shit on by fans.
> 
> Brock deserves better than this. FGS Brock Lesnar should not be putting on negative star matches fpalm


You'd have a more valid point if Brock had been actually wrestling in the matches that didn't have Roman in them.

Also, considering Brock gets anything he wants, if he didn't want to work with Roman, he'd get out of it.

Plus, even if he leaves, he'll be back once he's done with UFC. We've got years left of Brock wasting our time. Believe me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE going on about Brock and Ronda returning, when there's just one person I want to see return and it still won't be happening. Fuck my life :mj2

I don't care about Brock at all, lol. I wish this feud with Roman wasn't happening and Roman was doing something else at Summerslam.

And I'll be SUPER surprised if Brock actually says anything lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE going on about Brock and Ronda returning, when there's just one person I want to see return and it still won't be happening. Fuck my life :mj2
> 
> I don't care about Brock at all, lol. I wish this feud with Roman wasn't happening and Roman was doing something else at Summerslam.
> 
> And I'll be SUPER surprised if Brock actually says anything lol.


 Of course he wont, if he says anything against Roman the fans are only going to jump back on the bandwagon. The WWE would rather give their biggest star go away heat than that because it's only make their chosen one look worse.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE going on about Brock and Ronda returning, when there's just one person I want to see return and it still won't be happening. Fuck my life :mj2


Don't worry, sis, Badass Dean will make his epic return at SummerSlam or the night after :ambrose


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Emperor said:


> No offense, but Brock/Orton and AJ/Cena was way bigger than those cards.
> 
> It's just not remembered fondly because of how they fucked up the Brock/Orton match.


Brock vs Orton was awesome. By far the best match on the show, just really short. Amazing angle.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*SOMETHING COOL I FOUND:

"Bobby Lashley defeated Roman Reigns fair and square at Extreme Rules but he was unable to win their #1 contender rematch on Raw last week, meaning he is now officially out of the Universal Championship picture… or is he?

We speculated after the most recent episode of Raw that “The Dominator” might complain about Reigns’ entry into the match at SummerSlam – after all, they’re tied 1-1 against each other – and demand that there be a deciding match this week to truly determine who deserves to face Brock Lesnar next.

It would be a bold move by WWE to do something like that, but we’re in the mood for making bold predictions, so let’s predict that not only will the match happen, it'll end in controversy and both men will advance to face Lesnar at SummerSlam.

Prediction: Bobby Lashley vs Roman Reigns III takes place tonight.

Brock Lesnar’s whole WWE schtick right now is that he shows up where he wants when he wants and he doesn’t take orders from anybody else in the company.

With that in mind, it’d be typical of Lesnar to send Paul Heyman out earlier in the show to promote his return, only for the Universal champion’s advocate to reveal that his client won’t be appearing in Miami.

Then, if our bold prediction about Bobby Lashley vs Roman Reigns III comes to fruition, Lesnar can finally appear at the end of the match to confront his SummerSlam opponent(s).

Prediction: Brock Lesnar fakes a no-show and appears at the end of Raw."*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 07/30 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Is Back And He's Bought Something With Him*



A-C-P said:


> After the Fuckery last week best start getting ready early this week:
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> ...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024076101977563136


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda getting bigger billing than Brock. :vince$


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Script leaked online. The show is pretty shit with nothing happening.



Spoiler: Raw script






> WWE Raw will kick off with "in memory" graphics for both Nikolai Volkoff and Brian Christopher.
> 
> Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman are shown backstage.
> 
> ...





 LMAO so this is spot on.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well that's one nice thing in the script, hopefully it's accurate.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Link to the site or PM me the link please


 It's on the squaredcircle subreddit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emperor said:


> Script leaked online. The show is pretty shit with nothing happening.


RAW is terrible again? Color me surprised :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit better be good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> This shit better be good.


 Opens with a Roman package, not a good start.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Brock appears on the screen and my Mum says "he doesn't look happy" and I said "when does Brock ever look happy?" :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hulk or bust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock still got some cheers.

:mj4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, the script was true. :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well there goes the audio levels again


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I guess they're piping in cheers for Roman now to combat the heat? :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Are these stupid ass Miami ******* cheering that worthless piece of shit ROMAN over BROCK? I'm out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna punch Cole in the face every time he say's "DA BIG DAWG"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Big Dawg :cole


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Look at those kids in the front row clapping for Roman.

Eck


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

the_hound said:


> well there goes the audio levels again


 Roman never gets cheered like this, they're 100% piping in cheers.

So that gives an idea of how they're going to combat the heat.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

lmao great crowd shots in that intro package. maniiipulation


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone got a link to the script if so send me it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are those some empty seats in the upper part of the lower bowl I spy?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"you suck" chants lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know I had to do it


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

DAT EPIC MUSIC, GOOSEBUMPS :cole

Roman Reigns has one of the least charismatic voices/deliveries I've ever heard.

DA BIG DAWG :cole


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You suck chants with piped in cheers :lmao

Fuck this company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Respect, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Don't worry Roman, he won't be running his mouth to you cos he barely talks in WWE anyway :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

lmao that pop for Heyman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The pop for Heyman.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Same ol shit.. Brock doesn't ever come to work blah blah blah. Brock is all about the UFC blah blah blah. So fucking repetitive.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

****** ass Roman....you worthless sack of pathetic shit. Not even watching until he gets injured.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

They do this segment all the time


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heyman unkout


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heyman speaking the truth.

This is insanity.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman can't talk about other people doing the same shit over and over and over and over when all his promos sound exactly the same every single time he turns up :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emperor said:


> Script leaked online. The show is pretty shit with nothing happening.
> 
> LMAO so this is spot on.




Christ I think the script is spot on this is going to be shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone got a link to the script if so send me it.


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/75929924-post83.html


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Reigns calls Lesnar out for everything else but why doesn't he call him out for always having Heyman do his talking while he stands around doing nothing?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

It's not your yard, that fat greedy old fuck you "retired" is still limping in the ring like a fool.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Kinda like you do Paul, say the same words over and over again expecting anything other than me to want you fired because you have go away heat?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman uses that "this is not a prediction, this is a spoiler" line every single time, get some new material Paul lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The way Roman said "just shut up, Paul". I am a fan of Roman now. Big fan.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO keeping Brock out of segments to ensure fans don't cheer the ass whipping he gives Roman.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a fire is going to break out if they don't sort that light, its smouldering behind heymans back


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Hes gonna kick ur ass for like the fifth time Roman


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Emperor said:


> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/75929924-post83.html


And on that shell. I'm out.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BITCH.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I knew he was going to call Lesnar a bitch :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Is it over yet?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

So boring..there is no reason to watch WWE ... at all. 

Call me when Braun is the champion, fuck Roman and every other shitty wrestler they have.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is Roman back to saying bitch to get a pop?

Does the idiot not know he's like 0-100 against Brock? He's Brock's bitch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awful first segment.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Rome getting some pretty big pops during that promo


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Hes the only one who gets to say bitch besides lesnar


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I've finally been broken this shitty product has driven me to set Impact Wrestling to record this week.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

STRAIGHT EDGE SETH :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

So boring..there is no reason to watch WWE ... at all. 

Call me when Braun is the champion, fuck Roman and every other shitty wrestler they have.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> BITCH.


 It pops his 6 year old fanbase because the word bitch is still edgy to them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seen Roman calling him a bitch a mile away. It's also obvous that Nattie will turn on Rousey at Summerslam.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Reigns is fucking over tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're trying their best to make everyone detest Lesnar by amping up his ego to the maximum, never having him show up, having Heyman say he doesn't feel like showing up or defending his title, that way Reigns looks like the good guy cause he's speaking for the crowd, calling Lesnar out for not showing up and shit. It aint working WWE they're just gonna boo both guys eventually, there aint nothing they can do to get Reigns liked by the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emperor said:


> It pops his 6 year old fanbase because the word bitch is still edgy to them.


I knew it was coming at some point. Was just waiting for it. And sure enough...:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Seen Roman calling him a bitch a mile away. It's also obvous that Nattie will turn on Rousey at Summerslam.


 Because they know his fans still pop for that word.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

No one wants that ****** ass gay shit Finn shirt. Disgusting.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

John Cena: "The champ is here!"
Roman Reigns: "Bitch!"


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> So boring..there is no reason to watch WWE ... at all.
> 
> Call me when Braun is the champion, fuck Roman and every other shitty wrestler they have.


It is like a comedy show with only a handful of comedians that can make you even smile.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Emperor said:


> Does the idiot not know he's like 0-100 against Brock? He's Brock's bitch.



Wins and Loses don't matter :trolldog


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

btw it has been so fucking long since Bork has appeared I seriously do not remember what his entrance music sounds like 

I was wracking my brain earlier and it was Romun's music that kept popping up in my brain I'm like no that's Romun's music what's Bork's but to no avail


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Emperor said:


> Script leaked online. The show is pretty shit with nothing happening.
> 
> LMAO so this is spot on.


Day 2434334 without JJ :mj2

Show obviously isn't worth watching but it's not even worth having a WF thread open for it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

You can tell that Roman's cheers are piped in when you compare them to Ronda's

I think Heyman needs to bring Finn to the UFC too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Getting booed in his home state :lol

Anyway, wow, it's already time to smile


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think I’m quitting after 14 minutes. The script has been dead on. Fuck this crap product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Reigns is fucking over tonight.


 Yeah and the crowd is going to erupt if Brock lays another ass whipping on him.

So "over" :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it too much to expext Roman to actually be good on the mic after 4 years? Ooh he said "bitch". :eyeroll


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Balor will never go anywhere in WWE unless he goes heel and leads some kind of Bullet Club stable. 

I have no idea why Vince and Triple H have him doing this **** smiling cringe gimmick. Surely Triple H at least has to see this isn't working.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

raw is snore,how can they screw up ronda? so sad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I've finally been broken this shitty product has driven me to set Impact Wrestling to record this week.




I’m quitting I think. This is such fucking shit. They aren’t even trying anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Balor.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Emperor said:


> Yeah and the crowd is going to erupt if Brock lays another ass whipping on him.
> 
> So "over" :lol


People are emotionally invested in the feud. That's all that the WWE really gives a shit about.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only thing that looks half way decent on this show is Rollins/Mcintyre


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I’m quitting I think. This is such fucking shit. They aren’t even trying anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean? They just had the FOTC call Brock a 'bitch.'

Is that not trying enough for you?

:mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> People are emotionally invested in the feud. That's all that the WWE really gives a shit about.


 So emotionally invested fans are going to shit all over the match and not watch. Hell, most here are going to watch just to see the crowd crap over it. Try again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Is it too much to expext Roman to actually be good on the mic after 4 years? Ooh he said "bitch". :eyeroll


All hope of him ever being decent on the mic got thrown out the window when Cena ethered him on a weekly basis for like a month lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok I had to laugh at Brock reading that magazine :lol

But wow Brock is an asshole lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Corbin loses to this geek again.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock doesn't even watch this shit :maury


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Even Brock doesn't care to watch RAW, lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Constable Corbin is poor man's Corporate Kane...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

That was bad


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A backstage segment where Brock actually is talking? Wow.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

We're getting a triple threat at summerslam for the UT


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Brock is like me. I don’t watch the show why would I watch the show. If I wasn’t home from work sick I still wouldn’t be watching the show lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Letting this Albino Gorilla bury the entire show fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock reading.

:mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO Brock reading comics to get heat?

This is awesome.

Love Brock even more.

So much for the luxurious dressing room, that looks like a corridor :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024066123006787584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024056795587923968


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock out here getting paid millions to read comics and fuck Sable :lmao


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Talentless bitch Corbin got a haircut and now he's trying to act like Randy Orton to pretend to be good, LOL.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

“I don’t watch the show Paul” :Brock


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Emperor said:


> So emotionally invested fans are going to shit all over the match and not watch. Hell, most here are going to watch just to see the crowd crap over it. Try again.



No one is not going to watch shit, and the crowd will more than likely give it more attention than 100% of the matches on the card that doesn't have Bryan in them. Try again.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gotta love Brock :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sick and fucking tired of Cole's little signature lines he has for certain superstars whenever they come out, with Sasha "Its..BOSS TIME!", Reigns "Its the BIG DAWG!", Balor "Balor Club has come to ____ fill in the blank with whatever city they're in". Can he just fucking die please?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

finn vs corban jesus christ


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OK, I'm laughing hysterically right now.

They're really doing this? They're really taking this "lazy" angle that far that they're having Brock Lesnar of all people read a fucking magazine backstage as a segment. What's next, will they have Brock watching his hunting shows or his favorite soap operas next?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Brock reading.
> 
> :mj4


 This is probably going to get Brock over even more :lol

It's embarrassing the lengths they're going to get Brock booed lol. They're literally keeping him away and have him talk shit about the show so fans will cheer Roman.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin wrestles in his fucking clothes now? LMAO


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Continuum said:


> We're getting a triple threat at summerslam for the UT


It will be a fatal 4 way. Brock will come out tonight. 

Braun will cash in when he does. Take it to the bank !!!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> “I don’t watch the show Paul” :Brock


Greatest babyface line of the year:grin2:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

winners paycheck? Is that a thing now?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Was that backstage segment comedy or just terrible?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sick and fucking tired of Cole's little signature lines he has for certain superstars whenever they come out, with Sasha "Its..BOSS TIME!", Reigns "Its the BIG DAWG!", Balor "Balor Club has come to ____ fill in the blank with whatever city they're in". Can he just fucking die please?


That's what happens when you have a 73 year old autistic, out of touch, crazy person screaming into your headset for 3+ hours straight. I'm not a Cole fan, but I can't imagine how much he doesn't look forward to Monday nights every other day of the week. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> OK, I'm laughing hysterically right now.
> 
> They're really doing this? They're really taking this "lazy" angle that far that they're having Brock Lesnar of all people read a fucking magazine backstage as a segment. What's next, will they have Brock watching his hunting shows or his favorite soap operas next?


 That's what they're doing judging by the script, there will be more segments like this until the end of the show when Roman confronts Brock. Truly pathetic.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024066123006787584
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024056795587923968




The only thing that can save this show. Or Braun cashing in. Everything else is going to be shit. Well if Brock beats some ass I’d be entertained as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> OK, I'm laughing hysterically right now.
> 
> They're really doing this? They're really taking this "lazy" angle that far that they're having Brock Lesnar of all people read a fucking magazine backstage as a segment. What's next, will they have Brock watching his hunting shows or his favorite soap operas next?


that was actually pretty entertaining segment and it made me like Lesnar


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Milf Maryse :banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> No one is not going to watch shit, and the crowd will more than likely give it more attention than 100% of the matches on the card that doesn't have Bryan in them. Try again.


 LMAO did you watch WM? I don't think you've been watching, nothing you said is true. Bryan's matches don't gather that much attention either. Right now, Seth's matches get the most attention while Bryan is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024083902443347969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024087088977731585


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Emperor said:


> That's what they're doing judging by the script, there will be more segments like this until the end of the show when Roman confronts Brock. Truly pathetic.


Brock turning back face :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Brock is all of a sudden lazy now when he had competitive matches with Reigns at WM and a great, highly-competitive match with AJ late last year?

It doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> That's what happens when you have a 73 year old autistic, out of touch, crazy person screaming into your headset for 3+ hours straight. I'm not a Cole fan, but I can't imagine how much he doesn't look forward to Monday nights every other day of the week. :lol



I would imagine he would have learned to tune Vince out by now, or at least I would hope so haha


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

More lazy bork please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have something in common with Brock now. Not very interested in this schlock either.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lesnar off the roids and looking small. Probably didn't want him in with Lashley because he'd look pathetic next to him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock knows how shitty the product is too. His 2000000-0 record against Roman also should kayfabe make him not give a fuck. God this show could be good too why is it so damn bad...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

anybody got a screen cap of brock reading that book


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So ready for Brock to finally fuck off for good! Finn's looking good tonight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Emperor said:


> LMAO did you watch WM? I don't think you've been watching, nothing you said is true. Bryan's matches don't gather that much attention either. Right now, Seth's matches get the most attention.


Who said anything about Wrestlemania? 


Lol please, Rollins hasn't ever reached Bryan's level of popularity. One night of fanfare in Montreal doesn't mean that he did.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Just saw the “leaks” for this show... my god it’s a shit show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When I want to talk with my friends about WWE, this is usually their answer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

They just made me cheer for Brock at SummerSlam. Congrats, WWE! :brock2


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sick and fucking tired of Cole's little signature lines he has for certain superstars whenever they come out, with Sasha "Its..BOSS TIME!", Reigns "Its the BIG DAWG!", Balor "Balor Club has come to ____ fill in the blank with whatever city they're in". Can he just fucking die please?




100% agree with you. I’m sick of everything about him. When he actually makes an attempt to call the action in the ring, it’s the most pathetic thing ever. Most of the time he doesn’t even know what a move is called!

Also I hate how everything is about “momentum” now, and title matches are opportunities.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

They don't know that this "I don't give a shit" attitude makes Lesnar cooler in the fans' eyes, him reading a magazine is one of the coolest things I've seen in this miserable year, no kidding. At the end he's going against Roman fucking Reigns, who is the complete opposite of cool.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it cause he's constable he's not allowed to wear his wrestling gear all of a sudden? Even when Vince wrestled back in the day he'd put on his wrestling gear with the muscle shirt and jeans and wrist tape. They did this same shit with Corporate Kane, as if they put on wrestling gear we might get confused and forget they're corporate now.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sick and fucking tired of Cole's little signature lines he has for certain superstars whenever they come out, with Sasha "Its..BOSS TIME!", Reigns "Its the BIG DAWG!", Balor "Balor Club has come to ____ fill in the blank with whatever city they're in". Can he just fucking die please?


Fun Fact: Tazz and Cole esp. under Heyman's watch instead of Vince's used to be a legit pretty good announcer combo and 02- roughly 05 Cole (especially in Eddie Guerrero matches) was a good straight up play-by-play man. Seems long ago. 

Anyway, was just going to post that one of the biggest problems of this Reigns/Lesnar chapter is we know that Vince is keeping the belt on Brock until the DC fight. Though I can't see Brock having anything for DC, if Brock pulls the upset, Vince gets a hell of a serendipity in having the WWE champ as the freaking UFC HW champion and the belt on his television. Then, at Mania, they can promote Reigns "beating the baddest man on the planet."

No way Vince passes that potential boon up. Brock loses, well he was expected to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone who gets fooled by this "Let's somehow get Roman cheered" storyline is living proof of Pt Barnum's old saying ""There's a sucker born every minute".


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just read that the Cedrick/Gulak match is gonna take place at SummerSlam!! Drew Gulak needs to win, so deserves it.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Office worker versus a vanilla midget


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

the_hound said:


> anybody got a screen cap of brock reading that book


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> When I want to talk with my friends about WWE, this is usually their answer


 This only makes me love Brock more :lmao


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

You know what I really see when I watch Baron Corbin? I see a fucking dead career. That statement can applied to literally 98% of the roster, but in Corbin's case it's so clear.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> So, Brock is all of a sudden lazy now when he had competitive matches with Reigns at WM and a great, highly-competitive match with AJ late last year?
> 
> It doesn't even make any sense.


The other part of this, is that Lesnar’s reaction actually makes him look like the bigger badass. Reigns runs him mouth and talks trash, Lesnar just sitting there not caring and letting him run his mouth b/c he know he’ll just wreck him at Summerslam


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Baron Corbin hits Finn Balor with a vicious strike, and then does a Back Suplex to him on the apron*

Michael Cole: "Corbin may be out cold!"

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's sad when a young man has to wrestle in a shirt.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

still lolling at bork. gifs aint helpin'


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Who said anything about Wrestlemania?
> 
> 
> Lol please, Rollins hasn't ever reached Bryan's level of popularity. One night of fanfare in Montreal doesn't mean that he did.


 Oh god, you're so butt hurt :lmao

Seth is the hottest guy on the main roster, no need to get so triggered over it. It's objectively true.

What Bryan was 4 years ago is irrelevant today.

In match ups against the other top stars, he wouldn't have all the fans behind him like 2014. He'd be going 50-50 with all of them, including the popular heels. The company has changed a lot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I DON'T WATCH THE SHOW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock reading 'The Backwoodsman." :lmao He really is a hick.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Brock reading 'The Backwoodsman." :lmao He really is a hick.


I mean he does own a giant farm in the middle of nowhere. He even did a video with Case IH lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

These Brock segments are going to be the best part of the show.

The MEMES :CENA


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Emperor said:


> Oh god, you're so butt hurt :lmao
> 
> Seth is the hottest guy on the main roster, no need to get so hurt over it.
> 
> ...



Cool story. 



I'll wait until the crowds start hijacking Reigns' promos with Rollins chants before even entertaining that thought.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emperor said:


> These Brock segments are going to be the best part of the show.
> 
> The MEMES :CENA


I've never really been a big Brock fan. Never disliked him, either. But tonight is actually starting to make me like him somewhat. :lmao Great job, WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this match getting 30 fucking minutes with 5 commercial breaks? Fucking hell end this boring shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So the highlight of the show so far is Brock's face turn? :brock3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Cool story.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait until the crowds start hijacking Reigns' promos with Rollins chants before even entertaining that thought.


 This isn't 2014 :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why the fuck is Baron Corbin wrestling in a waiters uniform.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Can you please tell us if Lesnar finished the goddamn magazine instead of this never ending match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Why the fuck is Baron Corbin wrestling in a waiters uniform.


Because he's the CONSTABLE...or whatever the fuck.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can we just cut to Brock sitting backstage for 3 hrs?

That's hell of a lot more entertaining than what this company can produce in the ring.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Emperor said:


> This isn't 2014 :lmao



Did I say that it was?


People still go crazy for Bryan. Seth Rollins is over, but more over then Bryan? Fucking please. There's nothing that indicates this whatsoever.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emperor said:


> Can we just cut to Brock sitting backstage for 3 hrs?
> 
> That's hell of a lot more entertaining than what this company can produce in the ring.


Lol so very true, i'd get alot more entertainment watching Lesnar sit on his ass backstage giving no fucks about this trash show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Corbin won :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

50/50 booking. Shocker.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I like how Brock Lesnar won us all over by just sitting and reading a fucking magazine :lmao I hated his guts 15 minutes ago and now I feel like I like him again. I wish he showed up more though, this lazy fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That disappointed fan when Corbin pinned Finn :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finn lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor must have pissed someone backstage


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Constable Corbin Rules !!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emperor said:


> Can we just cut to Brock sitting backstage for 3 hrs?
> 
> That's hell of a lot more entertaining than what this company can produce in the ring.


Summerslam should just be Brock reciting _War and Peace_.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Balor thought he should face Lesnar for the UT when he can't even beat a corporate stooge in business clothes?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It still makes me upset that Jim Johnston's last masterpiece before leaving the company was wasted on Corbin.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Im going to be completely honest. If the WWE releases a Brock "I don't watch the show" shirt, I will consider buying it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, that might have been Baron Corbin's best singles match so far.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Finn Balor could really use a heel turn. Team up with the good Constable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:heston

Little Boy Balor pinned clean. fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> I like how Brock Lesnar won us all over by just sitting and reading a fucking magazine :lmao I hated his guts 15 minutes ago and now I feel like I like him again. I wish he showed up more though, this lazy fuck.


 It's called charisma :brock


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Heyman uses that "this is not a prediction, this is a spoiler" line every single time, get some new material Paul lol.


um do you realize each time he's done that spoiler promo, Brock has retained?!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So did Balor run out of paint or is it expensive? That was the most (or only) interesting thing about him. This fucking company, it's like they actually hate money.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

umm he did appear


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh fuck me are we really gonna have this fucking announcement shoved down our throats all night again?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Good big/little man match with the right winner.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OF COURSE they're gonna recap that Evolution PPV segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> So did Balor run out of paint or is it expensive? That was the most (or only) interesting thing about him. This fucking company, it's like they actually hate money.


It was actually over. And we can't have that if you're not the FOTC these days. Really odd mindset, but that's what it is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again with the Evolution recaps :eyeroll

It's gonna be a long 3 months


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Please don't appear out in the ring Brock. We could get rid of Heyman for good. Be a star.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear this company has made me fucking detest the word historic, i wanna wipe that word from existence at this point.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Give me more Brock segments god dammit.

Has he finished reading his magazine? What's he reading now?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Oh fuck me are we really gonna have this fucking announcement shoved down our throats all night again?


I'm just waiting for the next segment in the Bayley/Sasha Lesbian storyline. They left us hanging last week.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emperor said:


> It's called charisma :brock


Exactly. Not a big fan, but only hearing his theme song gives me goosebumps :Brock


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HISTORIC.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spoiler: spoiler alert



Roman is getting booed out of the building at Summerslam.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They really milking this Brock nonsense, huh?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear this company has made me fucking detest the word historic, i wanna wipe that word from existence at this point.


Thank god I finished school, or else I would've killed my History teacher.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Emperor said:


> Give me more Brock segments god dammit.
> 
> Has he finished reading his magazine? What's he reading now?


LMAO this is all I care about


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't wait to hear more about the historic announcement about the "women's revolution" and the Evolution ppv again :sleep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Oh fuck me are we really gonna have this fucking announcement shoved down our throats all night again?


Better work on that gag reflex. :trolldog


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Live crowds will be booing mentions is Evolution within a month :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

arch.unleash said:


> So did Balor run out of paint or is it expensive? That was the most (or only) interesting thing about him. This fucking company, it's like they actually hate money.


That was used back when Vince gave a damn about Balor, Vince has grown bored of him therefore he doesn't wanna bother wasting time and resources painting him up anymore or the special effect for his entrance. 

Balor was just a new toy Vince played with for 5 minutes but quickly got bored of and threw it back in his closet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The memes :lmao


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This RAW thread is probably the best one this year, it's really the only entertaining thing about Monday nights. Thanks guys!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


I bet Finn Balor's face here is the same as our reactions to the nonstop mentions of the Evolution ppv 8*D


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh GOD. Not this SHIT again.

fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So I assume that by 30 million subs you really mean 'we have 30 million subs, 25 million are trials and the 5 million are people who forgot to cancel'


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can I live stream Brock reading somewhere? It’s gotta be better then this. Who’s hyped for Braun Jinder? Should be MOTY candidate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This women's moments shit is so cringe.

Only the WWE can make it feel so insincere.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024093558821847040


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I didn't watch last week but this all-women's ppv isn't for ANOTHER 3 MONTHS yet they are going to make this feel like 3 eternities with all this excess promotion.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

arch.unleash said:


> This RAW thread is probably the best one this year, it's really the only entertaining thing about Monday nights. Thanks guys!


I agree. Brock & WF are on fire tonight! >


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Spoiler: spoiler alert
> 
> 
> 
> Roman is getting booed out of the building at Summerslam.


Do you also announce spoiler alert before saying the sun will come up in the morning?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The thing that bothers me is that HHH clearly was mocking this whole thing with the sarcastic tear shed.
I like how Vince's face is just "most daughters want a pony, mine wanted more television time"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That "monumental" announcement with those "monumental" ratings. :heston


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> That was used back when Vince gave a damn about Balor, Vince has grown bored of him therefore he doesn't wanna bother wasting time and resources painting him up anymore or the special effect for his entrance.
> 
> Balor was just a new toy Vince played with for 5 minutes but quickly got bored of and threw it back in his closet.


Yeah, he doesn't make him hard anymore. That senile old fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> The thing that bothers me is that HHH clearly was mocking this whole thing with the sarcastic tear shed.
> I like how Vince's face is just "most daughters want a pony, mine wanted more television time"


Triple H is great with shit like that.

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alicia Fox has a match on RAW in 2018 :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In case you missed this herstoric segment, expect to have it reinforced countless times then, now, and forever. :trolldog


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fox is a trailblazer in mediocrity. :lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

It amazes me Alicia Foxx has held down a main roster spot for 10 years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hype the women's PPV and then go directly to that shit segment with Alicia Fox.

The irony.

:lol


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Mordecay said:


>


how is Brock a bad guy in this?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

wtf was that


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024095570170761217


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WE WANT BROCK! :brock3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha should be crying about her hairline, not the history. :sasha3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Ronda like ever gonna have a match on Raw?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's odd hearing that song without her wanting to beat someone up and having her come out just normally.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024095359709196288


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


:trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Next Brock segment should be Brock on the toilet taking a shit. Brock says to Paul, "Yeah, Paul. I took your advice and watched some of the show and saw some ridiculous segment for the women's PPV. Now, I all of a sudden have the urge to take a huge shit. Thanks."


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Alicia Fox has a match on RAW in 2018 :lol




To be fair. Other than Bork, Foxy will be a top three most entertaining thing on this pile of shit unless the Hulksters plane crashes into the arena. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Sasha should be crying about her hairline, not the history. :sasha3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So how can they get heat on Brock?

Do they keep him off TV until Summerslam, because Brock's charisma is only going to make fans cheer him.

There is no hope for Roman and Vince.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Emperor said:


> So how can they get heat on Brock?
> 
> Do they keep him off TV until Summerslam, because Brock's charisma is only going to make fans cheer him.
> 
> There is no hope for Roman and Vince.


I thought they got all the heat of him? He doesn't watch the show, just like the rest of us!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Next Brock segment should be Brock on the toilet taking a shit. Brock says to Paul, "Yeah, Paul. I took your advice and watched some of the show and saw some ridiculous segment for the women's PPV. Now, I all of a sudden have the urge to take a huge shit. Thanks."


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Alicia Fox so i'm happy to see her have a match tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Next Brock segment should be Brock on the toilet taking a shit. Brock says to Paul, "Yeah, Paul. I took your advice and watched some of the show and saw some ridiculous segment for the women's PPV. Now, I all of a sudden have the urge to take a huge shit. Thanks."


I bet your idea here would still be more entertaining than the Universal title match at Summerslam >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No one cares about this match so here is a picture of Renee's look for tonight


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Oh GOD. Not this SHIT again.
> 
> fpalm


I didn't even watch last week, yet I feel like I've seen the same promotion 10 times already. If they keep this clip up for 3 MONTHS, Ill be like Tom Atkins in Halloween 3 by next week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronda in tight jeans is always a nice thing to see.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Did you guys know that they were having an all women's PPV called Evolution?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking Young Bucks don't waste time :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024095570170761217


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


Is she related to Rich Swann?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emperor said:


> So how can they get heat on Brock?
> 
> Do they keep him off TV until Summerslam, because Brock's charisma is only going to make fans cheer him.
> 
> There is no hope for Roman and Vince.


Doesn't matter what they do with Brock or Reigns leading into SummerSlam. Summerslam is in Brooklyn. The match and you know who are going to get shit on hard no matter what they do from now to then. NY/NJ has a rich history of crapping on Reigns.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Fox has the most god awful generic theme of all time i think shes had it for over 10 years, which is hilarious.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Had to do it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone have any audible clips of the Brock segments tonight?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

But she never competes on RAW, Coach. Please try to stop being an idiot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fox works like she doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The state of WWE's women champions. :bryanlol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anyone have any audible clips of the Brock segments tonight?


https://streamable.com/ri04a


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not even watching this match. Too busy looking at these Brock Lesnar memes :HA


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I need more of these Brock memes in my life. C'mon WF, don't let me down


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Ronda no special treatment alright, just like every other woman on the roster, except shes never expected to wrestle on Raw, and only wrestles in high profile title matches on ppv, yeah no special treatment whatsoever, just like every other woman on the roster....


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man the women shit killed the atmosphere even in this thread. I can't even come up with a joke, it's just fucking boring and phony and shit. Keep the Lesnar memes coming!


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I would imagine he would have learned to tune Vince out by now, or at least I would hope so haha


Tazz said he would sometimes completely ignore Vince during a match and then later be like "oh Im sorry. were you saying something? can you hear me? because I couldnt hear you"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alicia is definitely so underused, she looks way more impressive than most. Very solid in the ring, i'd love to see how she'd do on SmackDown.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxy with the rare win!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexia’s fake crying hand gesture is one of the most irritating things in WWE atm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> https://streamable.com/ri04a


Thanks!!! I missed it live but saw a silent clip haha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alicia Fox just pinned Natalya :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alicia Fox getting the upper hand on Ronda LMFAO this fucking company.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fox just no sold that, i hate this company now a days


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Did you guys know that they were having an all women's PPV called Evolution?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Alicia Fox just pinned Natalya :lmao


And knowing WWE, we now won't see Fox for another 3 years or some shit.

:mj4


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rousey gettin ragdolled by Alicia Fox!? :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uhhhh... Alicia didn't even sell that move from Ronda. Mickie did the same thing a few weeks back, what is with people not selling Ronda's moves?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol Fox just no sold Ronda's finisher.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alicia Fox is so underrated


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BROCK LESNAR WITH ANOTHER MAGAZINE :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's a different magazine this time, guess he finished the first one :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did they seriously just have an insignificant jobber like Alicia Fox just ragdoll Rousey and put her down? huh? What? this fucking company is so fucking dumb.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Got up from Ronda's finisher in less than 20 seconds


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uhhhh... Alicia didn't even sell that move from Ronda. Mickie did the same thing a few weeks back, what is with people not selling Ronda's moves?


Trying to get themselves over. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can someone explain to Ronda that she shouldn't request to be treated like a crash test dummy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a punch by Alexa. :heston


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Ronda sells everything these girls throw at her, but they can't even do the same in return?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This company. :maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>




This one is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No selling all around, how the fuck di Fox get up so fast


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> It's a different magazine this time, guess he finished the first one :lol


He looked at all the photos.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Absolutely loved watching Alicia Fox swing Ronda about!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL Paul CUCKED to the max.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa is almost as big of a joke as champion as Monopoly Money.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

product placment


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Brock ran through that magazine in record time :maury :maury


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Medium well steak tf does he want shoe leather for


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Diva Brock Lesnar!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If this is supposed to make us hate Brock they are failing miserably lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Get me a steak." - Brock Lesnar 2018

This fucking guy :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Get Me a Steak :Brock


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

loving this brock doesn't care


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

People say Brock is not good at promos and that's why he has Paul with him. Well he is doing a good job tonight with his promos.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

LMAO BROCK


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Medium well? I just lost a bunch of respect for Brock Lesnar.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Is Brock losing the title tonight? They are making him OVERLY cocky and it's suspicious.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Brock not giving a fuck mood right now. :brock *_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A storyline where your champion shits on the show and legit admits he doesn't watch this shit and would rather be at home.:sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait for Seth/Drew after I just saw it 3 weeks ago. A match in which the agent had Drew put Seth in restholds for the first half of the match. AWESOME!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock's talked more on this episode of Raw than he has in the last year combined :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re really failing on getting Brock heat. I’m loving him more and more and more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IT'S OFFICIAL, I'M A BROCK FAN :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I couldn't help myself but to cheer for Brock. I was indifferent to that match, but "no fucks given" Brock is awesome


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Well lady....Elias is next"... :HA :HA


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Vince REALLY thinks that this a heel shtick from Brock?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So is Heyman gonna turn on Brock at Summerslam?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha and Bayley vs The Riot Squad WHAT A FUCKING SURPRISE! 

Sasha and Bayley have faced The Riot Squad in tag matches and singles action for like the last 3 fucking months straight maybe more, god damn it can they not find any other heels for either of them to wrestle ffs? Jesus christ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman confirmed to turn on Brock.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


This one fucking kills me for some reason :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Brock is giving me a laugh with his No Fucks attitude.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


_*Keep these coming, these are so fucking hilarious. :lmao*_


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MEDIUM WELL!!! Yes that is the best way to get your steak, I have so much more respect for Lesnar. Man knows how to eat.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This shit is so fucking contrived and transparent. WE WON'T CHEER ROMAN. Keep not giving a shit about us Lesnar and we'll love you more, and we'll get you the fucking steak.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I guess Braun does cash in and win tonight


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Is it just me or is Brock Lesnar more entertaining tonight than he's been in his entire run since 2012?

I'm actually starting to like him again :lol

Which will of course make the reaction Reigns gets at Summerslam that much worse :lol :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just told Mrs ACP the same thing Lesnar just told Heyman. :Brock

Ironically I will now be sleeping on my couch :mj2


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So much effort in making Brock unlikable just because, well, you know... :reigns2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These Brock segments are having the opposite effect on people who didn't like Brock before these segments.

:lmao

Great job, Vince!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> People say Brock is not good at promos and that's why he has Paul with him. Well he is doing a good job tonight with his promos.


He has his humorous side. Like that milk segment from 2003. The thing is that Roman completely lacks that funny charisma. While Lesnar is not good at promos he can still sometimes be funny.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I kinda feel bad for shitting on Lesnar now :lol

Good job, Vince. Now I'm marking for Lesnar again :eva2


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Goldberg's returning tonight


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> So much effort in making Brock unlikable just because, well, you know... :reigns2


And it's totally backfiring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan not hype for tomorrow? Maybe he really hasn't re-signed yet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So we go from Brock Lesnar aka the most entertaining guy on the planet to Elias? This is fucking heaven.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

someone please photoshop Brock with the Playgirl magazine of HBK :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I am actually very entertained by RAW tonight, because of Lesnar of course


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Bryan not hype for tomorrow? Maybe he really hasn't re-signed yet.


Good for him, if so. Fuck Vince and what he wants.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The fans are pissed that they wont get to see her wrestle tonight. She is a draw!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ronda Vs. Alicia next week, i'm looking forward to that!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

just watched brock ask for a medium well steak... i approve!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there a reason Lesnar even wants to be Universal champion? i mean he's already rich as fuck and gonna make bank in UFC, why kayfabe does he even care to be a champion of a show he gives no fucks about and doesn't even watch? makes no sense.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

A-C-P said:


> Just told Mrs ACP the same thing Lesnar just told Heyman. :Brock
> 
> Ironically I will now be sleeping on my couch :mj2


Did you tell Mrs ACP to get you a steak too?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Elias doesn't end up in a bigger role soon (ie: the IC belt and an actual run with that for once) itd be a shame. This guy has an entertaining, over shtick, obvious charisma, really good body w/ good size. good offense and hes only 30.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pitbull does suck tho


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Alicia Fox beat up Ronda Rousey? Cheap shot or not, that's just awful. It's literally the equivalent of Zack Ryder doing the same to Brock Lesnar. There's just no way anyone can suspend their disbelief here. Ronda would break her arm in reality without losing a sweat.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Alright. I love this version of Brock. Would be nice if he could feud with someone interesting so I can actually watch the match that he will be involved in.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> someone please photoshop Brock with the Playgirl magazine of HBK :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock getting a better response than anyone else on the show. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steele McNeil said:


> Did you tell Mrs ACP to get you a steak too?


You know I did :sundin2


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> I couldn't help myself but to cheer for Brock. I was indifferent to that match, but "no fucks given" Brock is awesome


unkout


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Good for him, if so. Fuck Vince and what he wants.


33 days until September 01. I am "all in" with him leaving if that is what he truly wants. :bryan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am actually on Elias' side this time :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Elias vs The Rock in a acoustic battle!!!! Book it, Vince!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> 33 days until September 01. I am "all in" with him leaving if that is what he truly wants. :bryan


I already obviously respect Bryan. But man if he left, my respect for him would be off the charts. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> These Brock segments are having the opposite effect on people who didn't like Brock before these segments.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Great job, Vince!


Yep, I guess this goes to show you that Brock Lesnar can be entertaining when he's feeling like it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lashley awful happy for a guy not on Summerslam and gonna be sitting in the back while the guy he beat on ppv is main eventing for the title in the match he desperately wanted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Elias is fucking great.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brock is almost having a sensible chuckle


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

guys, i might be in love with the new no fucks given Brock persona... cant stop watching clip of him tossing heyman's phone and then sitting back and reading the magazine lmao


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


>


Thank you! :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m here for Elias. Then I’m leaving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


>


:sodone

Brock is a meat eater after all.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nobody wants a Lashley vs Elias feud bro


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


>


Jesus.

:mj4


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Brock Lesnar's reading magazines is a officially a draw. Thanks Brock, and I'm sorry for shitting on you.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

These fucking Brock memes gave me life tonight. Please don't let them ever end.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Never sing again Bobby


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"I'mma keep it slow and simple. Kinda like yourself " :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lame as fuuuu


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Scholes18 said:


> Medium well? I just lost a bunch of respect for Brock Lesnar.


Same. That just sucks all the taste out of a steak..and brocolli? What kind of idiot eats brocolli with steak?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Can someone please upload an image of Brock Lesnar reading a magazine about himself taking out a moose with Roman Reign's face replacing its head? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lashley in yet another boring pointless filler feud, bet he regrets coming back already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I already obviously respect Bryan. But man if he left, my respect for him would be off the charts. :lol


It would be cool. The only thing I worry about is the stiffness of some New Japan wrestlers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So we went from a goofy Bob storyline to a serious Bob storyline to goofy Bob again lol.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

well bobby lashley is officially a jobber


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is embarassing


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE has zero idea what to be doing with Bobby Lashley


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Steele McNeil said:


> Never sing again Bobby


I muted the TV until he got hit with the guitar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Bobby Lashley looks like he has the world's smallest head with that hat on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bob deserves better than what WWE has stuck him with.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

DammitC said:


> Can someone please upload an image of Brock Lesnar reading a magazine about himself taking out a moose with Roman Reign's face replacing its head? :lol


Hey, that's my thing DC. :cudi


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That's the one time I've agreed with Corbin about something :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So Lashley beats Roman clean, then Roman gets an undeserved No. 1 contender match, and now Reigns is in the mainevent and Lashley is singing. Ok WWE, this is some great booking.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens and the Constable to form a Men who wear Shirts Club. :mark


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

AnalBleeding said:


> guys, i might be in love with the new no fucks given Brock persona... cant stop watching clip of him tossing heyman's phone and then sitting back and reading the magazine lmao


these segments with Brock are just gonna make me annoyed with bunch of people here. what do you mean NEW no fuck given persona? Brock never gave a fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024102428969459712


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Steele McNeil said:


> Hey, that's my thing DC. :cudi


Yea, it's your idea. It's a great one!

I just wanted to see if we could actually get a real image of that :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

It's really satisfying seeing Jinder back where he belongs, it's not even where he belongs, he belongs anywhere except a wrestling ring but I'll take it. Too bad he killed SD.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Schwartzxz said:


> these segments with Brock are just gonna make me annoyed with bunch of people here. what do you mean NEW no fuck given persona? Brock never gave a fuck.


yeah but the way they are overdoing it and working it into the storyline is hilarious, especially with Brock's acting. its just over the top, ridiculous and comical. makes for funny tv


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really hate how they call him "Monster in the Bank"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What does "get these hands" even mean?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Owens segment just proved Braun isn’t cashing in. Hogan is the only hope for this show other then Brock being the best Brock we’ve seen in years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a ridiculous match. Who among us seriously believes that :braun could defeat







?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> What does "get these hands" even mean?


It's not that hard to comprehend it means get your ass beat


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm just waiting for Bayley/Sasha Tag Match to go wrong somehow


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> What does "get these hands" even mean?



You're about to get beat up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there a way the mods can change the title of thread to something like "Brock The Meme Lord" or something like that? Because this thread just become a giant meme page because of him :lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth used to be my only reason to watch Raw, but ZeroFucksGiven Brock proved my wrong.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Did I miss the Riott Squad? I hope not.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

EMBRACE THE HATE...................


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> What does "get these hands" even mean?


you can't seriously be that stupid


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Braun still by far the most over guy on the main roster. Give this guy the UC.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

You know how funny and depressing it's when we're heading into Summerslam and your 2 hottest stars are facing JINDER MAHAL and DOLPH ZIGGLER.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Did JoJo just say Ginger Mahal? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Have a cup of Shan-tea.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jinder has a victory over Braun. :ha


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> you can't seriously be that stupid


Dude come on, he might not have English as his first language.
Or he could be doing an impression of Coach.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun losing like that. Man, Braun really might cash-in at SummerSlam.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well that segment was quick, painless, and entirely pointless!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder wins clean over Braun. :fuckyeah


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I swear if WWE has people sit through this whole show with no Lesnar in ring appearance that would be an all time low for WWE. Roman initiative or not.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GM Daniel Bryan and Corporate Kane


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck these commercials.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Braun losing like that. Man, Braun really might cash-in at SummerSlam.


you're kidding, after what cole just said "let me tell you why strowman carrys that money in the bank briefcase, inside it is a guarantee contract bla bla bla"

shut the fuck up cole we're not retards we know whats about to happen, next you'll explain the rules of a normal match tonight


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The Worst RAW feud of the year award will be tough this year. Lesnar-Reigns? Braun-Owens? Zayn-Lashley? Alexa-Nia?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> The Worst RAW feud of the year award will be tough this year. Lesnar-Reigns? Braun-Owens? Zayn-Lashley? Alexa-Nia?


Alexa/Nia was horrendous but my vote still goes for Lesnar/Reigns since it's been the same thing for like 2 years now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

the_hound said:


> you're kidding, after what cole just said "let me tell you why strowman carrys that money in the bank briefcase, inside it is a guarantee contract bla bla bla"
> 
> shut the fuck up cole we're not retards we know whats about to happen, next you'll explain the rules of a normal match tonight


I block out the commentary most of the time. Didn't even hear Cole say that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

arch.unleash said:


> The Worst RAW feud of the year award will be tough this year. Lesnar-Reigns? Braun-Owens? Zayn-Lashley? Alexa-Nia?


It's a tie between Zayn/Lashley and Alexa/Nia. Braun/Owens as 2nd.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Only one leg drop can save this show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024077418494091264


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> You know how funny and depressing it's when we're heading into Summerslam and your 2 hottest stars are facing JINDER MAHAL and DOLPH ZIGGLER.


Dolph Ziggler shouldn't even be in that same sentence as Jinder Mahal. He can actually deliver with his matches and promos (despite not being as over as he once was due to WWE's shit booking) :armfold


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF a Mike Kannelis sighting, thought he vanished off the face of the planet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Mojo king of the jobbers?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's funny that Zack Ryder and Curt Hawkins were chatting cos they used to be tag partners back in the day


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You know you suck when a champion who is never there and is booked to have go away heat is more over than you.

Want to see the mental gymnastics from Roman marks to try explain their way out of that one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was random.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It was nice to see the Jobber Locker Room.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

arch.unleash said:


> The Worst RAW feud of the year award will be tough this year. Lesnar-Reigns? Braun-Owens? Zayn-Lashley? Alexa-Nia?


Zayn/Lashley sucks on a whole other level. 

Mojo shit talking the lower mid card and Roode is in the same room with whole lot of em! :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Roode back there in the jobber locker room, not surprised.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

How these 3 still have contracts is beyond me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bobby Roode and his jobber brethren.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dana fucking brooke, right i'm away for a 2 min tug of war


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why did they even sign Roode? And why put him on the main roster if you have nothing for him?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The best thing about Titus worldwide is Dana Brooke's milkies :banderas


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

MONSTER IN THE BANK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Absence of Pop. :mark


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Theu still making AOP do promos!?!?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Authors of Lame


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

danas tits my god


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More NXT call-ups when you clearly have nothing for them. Awesome.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look Roode back there in the jobber locker room, not surprised.


No It's obvious. Mojo Rawley is about to get a push. Bobby gonna get him over in this feud.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Dolph Ziggler shouldn't even be in that same sentence as Jinder Mahal. He can actually deliver with his matches and promos (despite not being as over as he once was due to WWE's shit booking) :armfold


I mentioned him just based on his booking. I'm a Dolph fan and I always defend his talent, but let's be honest he's a lost cause at this point and of course it's not his fault, he's been booked miserably. Seth should be facing Brock for the title not Dolph.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

the_hound said:


> dana fucking brooke, right i'm away for a 2 min tug of war


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Surprisingly good pop for Rooo. Shame that he's still gonna be a happy-go-lucky goober that will now be saddled with having to carry Mojo.

Good to see the Authors of Pain are back. Although they're not as good as Dana is in dat top tho. wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That audience heat. :trips8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Finn is literally just another body on Raw.

This is someone who was the face of NXT for a couple of years.

Roode is on main event some weeks, and now one of the AoP just lost to Apollo lol.

Oh and then there's Sanity on SD..


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob is gold! He can do it all!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AOP fucking lost LOL


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Titus Worldwide ACTUALLY fucking won :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Crews actually won???


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mojo vs Roode...i think we found our Summerslam kickoff match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Dolph with straight hair :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Crews winning the match. :bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


Zounds, what mounds!!!! :yum:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This company amazes me at times.

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

the_hound said:


> danas tits my god


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Mojo vs Roode...i think we found our Summerslam kickoff match.


The kickoff match on the kickoff to the kickoff on the CW. Yaaaa babyyyyy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for Seth to lose again, I'm sure.

Let's do this.

:mj4


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Zounds, what mounds!!!! :yum:


Does nothing for me. I like my women toned and muscled but she is thick. Charlotte is more my type of woman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crews with MOTN so far. roud


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This match should be good, but I gotta catch 2 hours of sleep before work. It was a great night after a very rough day, thanks WF!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'M READY FOR THE ARCHITECT :mark


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Does nothing for me. I like my women toned and muscled but she is thick. Charlotte is more my type of woman.


Now that she can actually pass for a woman.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, AOP also :buried

Is there any recent call up that hasn't been buried?

Asuka: Buried
IIconics: Super buried
No Way Jose: Buried
Ember: Not buried (yet), but doing absolutely nothing and just lost to Sarah Logan
AOP: Off tv since 2 weeks after their debut, one of his members just lost to Apollo Crews
Andrade: Off tv for weeks, tapped out to AJ in seconds
Sanity: Buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. A pop on tonight's show?!

:bjpenn


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Time for Seth to lose again, I'm sure.
> 
> Let's do this.
> 
> :mj4


How is he getting a IC Title match at Summerslam. He lost his rematch.

Get to the back of the line.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Drew gonna job?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024109211527987200


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> How is he getting a IC Title match at Summerslam. He lost his rematch.
> 
> Get to the back of the line.


Probably because of all the Drew interference kayfabe wise. Real life? Because he should be facing Brock, but nah.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Dolph looks extra retarded with straightened hair


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Here comes the most over guy on the main roster.

^probably triggered some fans with that :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph looks like such a tool :lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Dolph's going with the old Heath Slater look


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Drew McIntyre is the most boring, vanilla muscle dude I've ever seen. Discount Roman Reigns


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Jesus Dolph looks extra retarded with straightened hair


Idk, I think he looks cool :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol with straight hair Dolph looks like Jamie Lannister's cocky asshole cousin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyway, my hopes aren't high at all for this match. Meaningless TV match that just happened 3 weeks ago and interference possibly waiting to happen with Dolph ringside.

Yawn.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dolph looks like such a tool :lol


Will go down as one of the most underrated superstars of all time, and one of the best Heel's of his generation.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Phase 2 is to make Drew bigger than Dolph and Dolph is fine wth that?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That's the 8th fucking time they fucking mentioend that shithole fast food place. If anything, I'd rather never eat there ffs.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

It's amazing how every geek on tonight's episode has received 1/10 of the pop that Braun and Ronda received. This is why RAW sucks. No one other than those two is over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least that was a creative spot on the outside with the steel under the ring. Don't think I've ever seen that before. Match will probably still be meh, though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

charsetutf said:


> It's amazing how every geek on tonight's episode has received 1/10 of the pop that Braun and Ronda received. This is why RAW sucks. No one other than those two is over.


uhh did you not just hear the pop Seth got?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Orange tic tacs


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> *Will go down as one of the most underrated superstars* of all time, and one of the best Heel's of his generation.


Yep, Dolph Ziggler already is underrated


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Drew McIntyre is the most boring, vanilla muscle dude I've ever seen. Discount Roman Reigns


Will be face of the company by Wrestlemania and Universal Champion.

He was the chosen one originally for a reason at one point.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol at that selling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cimmercials > RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE, please do not drop the ball with Drew.. Future UC please.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> uhh did you not just hear the pop Seth got?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Drew is awesome to watch. He has unmatched intensity that most guys on the roster lack. He looks like he'll rip someone's head off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish I could put certain posters on a lie detector test when they talk about audience reactions or lack thereof.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Dolph looks like a ******. Would be nice if he just went away. He's been at the same level for a fucking decade.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a pretty great spot.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> WWE, please do not drop the ball with Drew.. Future UC please.


Drew vs. Roman for the Universal Championship. Two long-haired, tall and fit guys vince2:vince3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Will go down as one of the most underrated superstars of all time, and one of the best Heel's of his generation.


Uh, ok? What does that have to do with my post? Regardless, he still looks like a tool with that straight hair :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins only aspires to be IC champion. fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I knew it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh fuck off Dolph fpalm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolph looking cool as hell with his hair down and that shirt/jacket/belt combo. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uh, ok? What does that have to do with my post? Regardless, he still looks like a tool with that straight hair :lol


That hairstyle is underrated. :trolldog


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This was like Jay White's matches during G1: Pretty decent, shit finish


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024111904057434113


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


well thats a dq for sure........why did the ref try to stop him and then count, i know hes counting for a count out..............


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match for what it was. That ending was pretty much obvious.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Typical :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey needs to burn that hideous shirt lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Called the interference. Not that it took a rocket-scientist to see it coming. At least they didn't slow down the match with multiple restholds like they did in their first match a few weeks ago. Short, but good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need my fix. Give me another recap of History. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Better match then their last match. Better pacing. Obviously a shitty fuckery finish though, as expected.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

the_hound said:


> well thats a dq for sure........why did the ref try to stop him and then count, i know hes counting for a count out..............


Would it count as a DQ though? I feel like it would fall under the same category as throwing someone into the steps


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

B I T C H


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For all of those who weren't watching, here is the crap you missed.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

You don't care but you call it the WWE universe.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Roman's locker room is the size of a closet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't like the feud, but it's refreshing to see the top star and champion being presented as such.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok can we get this trash women’s match over? I’m on my couch in my house and i want a steak. And more BROCKKKK. Roman being removed from building? Braun cash in????? PLEASE JESUS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god.

:lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Kurt's been in the position where he constantly lost, bitched that it's not his fault and he deserves more?

Oh no, not the cops. We know last time Roman brutally assaulted them and Brock had to rescue them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another conspiracy against Roman.

When is this loser going to realise he's to blame for his failures (kayfabe).


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EAT
SLEEP
STEAK
REPEAT

:Brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Have security threaten Roman. Let's break out every tired trope to try and get Roman cheered. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Reigns personal locker room is the size of a closet. Him decking Corbin like a bitch was funny though!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I marked for Roman knocking Corbin on his ass. Primarily because this Corbin de facto GM storyline at the expense of Angle being a useless puppet has made me hate Corbin even more.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

And down goes the Constable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is soooo try-hard.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cheap shot like a bitch.

And then they wonder why he isn't liked.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024114831920488450


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOVED Roman decking Corbin :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spoiler: another spoiler alert



This stuff still won't get Roman cheered in Brooklyn. :fact


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this a work or is WWE really going to have Lesnar not show up in the ring to get more cheers for Roman? Please tell me this is a work and we are getting another Lesnar segment tonight.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Reigns personal locker room is the size of a closet. Him decking Corbin like a bitch was funny though!


yea but i still loathe roman


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kayfabe Roman is the biggest loser in the company.

Always someone else to blame for his failures, when is he going to own up and admit he lost to the better man? Simply not good enough.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Perfect :banderas


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

is corban not a gm as well since he makes matches as well, so if he is then he has the power to strip roman off his UC match

yeah well fuck wwe logic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Most exciting hour not named NXT.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Cena cry and whine about conspiracies when Brock beat his ass?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emperor said:


> Kayfabe Roman is the biggest loser in the company.
> 
> Always someone else to blame for his failures, when is he going to own up and admit he lost to the better man?


Still waiting for it to be explained why he got the title rematch at GRR when he lost clean in the middle to Brock at WM? And now yet another shot; after just losing clean to Lashley the week before, and getting a rematch with Lashley in a match for the number one contendership? How does any of this make any sense?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

What the fuck did Mr. Perfect have to do with Sonic?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This is going to backfire spectacularly. :heyman6


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly looking lovely!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Emperor said:


> Kayfabe Roman is the biggest loser in the company.
> 
> Always someone else to blame for his failures, when is he going to own up and admit he lost to the better man?


Roman is the reflection of our current culture. No one wants to take ownership for their fuck ups and blame it on everyone else. It does make Roman highly unlikable.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

B Teams theme is so fucking good :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That "pop" for the B Team. :sodone


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> B Teams theme is so fucking good :mark:




Love the B team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The B-Team is 10000x more entertaining than Boreman Leimes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Still waiting for it to be explained why he got the title rematch at GRR when he lost clean in the middle to Brock at WM? And now yet another shot; after just losing clean to Lashley the week before, and getting a rematch with Lashley in a match for the number one contendership? How does any of this make any sense?


 Outside Joe and Braun, Roman has gotten all the title matches since WM.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i can't believe my gif is all over the bloody place, reddit, youngbucks on twitter, wwe porn hahaha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Still waiting for it to be explained why he got the title rematch at GRR when he lost clean in the middle to Brock at WM? And now yet another shot; after just losing clean to Lashley the week before, and getting a rematch with Lashley in a match for the number one contendership? How does any of this make any sense?


Haven't you been listening? He earned it. :reigns2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"The B stands for the best" on the back of Bo's shirt. :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cops don't work, US MARSHALS don't work maury), gonna have to get the Green Beret to keep Reigns away this time and Reigns will still prob. go through them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:lol Charly was like fuck this im out


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ULTIMATE DELETION YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey yo @Mango13, how do you feel about Bo calling your waifu "Charles"? 8*D

And praise be B to the B-Team. :drose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emperor said:


> Outside Joe and Braun, Roman has gotten all the title matches since WM.


CONSPIRACY!


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

But is the chant over or the team? I think I know which after Matt said something and nobody reacted, at all.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can someone tell Matt to stick to one fucking accent per sentence


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They really need to get The Revival back on track, the best team in the WWE is just being wasted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hour 3 still bringing the worst segments of RAW. Bravo. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Revival still around? Holy shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Curtis Axel is the most pathetic worthless 3rd generation wrestler of all time, i've never seen such a disappointing failed generation wrestler. No personality, no in ring talent, awful fucking look with the worst head of hair i've ever seen on a wrestler.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hey yo @Mango13, how do you feel about Bo calling your waifu "Charles"? 8*D


haha everyone calls her "Charles"


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In NXT, weren't the Revival considered arguably the best tag team in years? Can't remember one memorable thing they've been allowed to do on the main roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, they had the Revival pin Reigns, and they did nothing with it.

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Scott Dawson's mic skills are underrated.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Two over tag teams in the ring at the same time? Better send out Hunter's ******* vanilla midgets in order to kill the vibe and thus prove my opinion of how tag teams are irrelevant, DAMN IT!"


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> In NXT, weren't the Revival considered arguably the best tag team in years? Can't remember one memorable thing they've been allowed to do on the main roster.


yep 

ciampa/gargano vs the revial was delightful wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> In NXT, weren't the Revival considered arguably the best tag team in years? Can't remember one memorable thing they've been allowed to do on the main roster.


Them getting back to back injuries shortly after being called up really fucked them over. Since they've been back they've just been wasting away. Hopefully that ends here rather soon though.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Women's Tag Match is next

Brock going to close it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Erik Watts is the most pathetic worthless generational wrestler of all time, i've never seen such a disappointing failed generational wrestler. No personality, no in ring talent, awful fucking look with the worst head of hair i've ever seen on a wrestler.


FTFY. :quite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Curtis Axel is the most pathetic worthless 3rd generation wrestler of all time, i've never seen such a disappointing failed generation wrestler. No personality, no in ring talent, awful fucking look with the worst head of hair i've ever seen on a wrestler.


I agree, but how many third generation wrestlers are there? Randy, Bray, and Bo are the ones I think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> haha everyone calls her "Charles"


Shit, I've really been out of the loop. 8*D


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> They really need to get The Revival back on track, the best team in the WWE is just being wasted.


I'm on board with this. Give them the straps at SS.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Remember when Matt was the most over guy in the industry?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Revival is yet another example of wasted NXT talent.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Shit, I've really been out of the loop. 8*D


Seth was the one that like really started it iirc.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I agree, but how many third generation wrestlers are there? Randy, Bray, and Bo are the ones I think of off the top of my head.


Well not just 3rd generation, i guess i should have said worst generational wrestler. Out of all the legends sons/daughters Axel is the worst i've seen.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Man...comparing the raw tag title program from last years SS to this years. Woof


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Emperor said:


> Remember when Matt was the most over guy in the industry?


lol no


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Matt would be killing it in TNA, instead he's irrelevant with zero momentum and teaming with Bray Wyatt...

TNA would give him more freedom and we'd get more deletions...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go again, bray and matt not on the same page bollocks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Punk chants? Really, Miami?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need my fix of the Bald and the Beautiful aka :sasha3 and :bayley


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Revival wins :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emperor said:


> Remember when Matt was the most over guy in the industry?


Yeah going to WWE quickly changed that, as it does to most.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THANK YOU


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Revival were actually allowed to win again? Holy shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punk chants are so 2014. :trolldog


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I need my fix of the Bald and the Beautiful aka :sasha3 and :bayley



The bald and the beautiful

:sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay. I'm fine with that.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

revival won...how about that :bjpenn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

honestly they had something with dolph but they fucking ruined him with his hbk stupid over selling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE needs to put Drew in a shark cage for the Summerslam match. :trolldog


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Liv.

:banderas


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Revival for next tag champions please!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Bray taking a pinfall from the fucking Revival :lmao



There's no saving this guy....... Stick a fork in it.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Setting up the Dean return soon to even the odds? :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is Sarah Logan a mountain woman or a Viking this week? :bosque


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Riott Squad doesn't even get a reaction in Florida :hmm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've lost track at how many times this match has happened.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Poor Bray...


----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I need my fix of the Bald and the Beautiful aka <img src="http://i.imgur.com/rmHHUmO.png" border="0" alt="" title="sasha3" class="inlineimg" /> and <img src="http://i.imgur.com/L5dM0X6.png" border="0" alt="" title="bayley" class="inlineimg" />


The only thing beautiful about bayley is that phat ass. Total butter face.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh great now i see where this is going, Dean Ambrose to return at Summerslam to help Rollins fight off Dolph and Drew *Yawn*. Great bring back goofy face Dean Ambrose to tag with Rollins, damn it i really wanted him to return as a heel, i'm sick to death of him as a fucking face.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

RAW was worth it for this match alone


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Curtis Axel is the most pathetic worthless 3rd generation wrestler of all time, i've never seen such a disappointing failed generation wrestler. No personality, no in ring talent, awful fucking look with the *worst head of hair i've ever seen on a wrestler*.


Except Sasha Banks. :heston


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Liv Morgan is smoking hot, but I just don't understand the blue tongue. Everytime she comes out to the ring it looks like she just got done blowing papa smurf


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

These main roster crowds are becoming unbearable. Four talented guys in the ring fighting for a title opportunity and they're too busy trying to put themselves over with Punk and Rusev Day chants rather than actually watching the match. It was understandable when they were doing it during matches that involved people they didn't like or felt were shoved down their throats, but now they're doing it during matches that don't involve either.

They're becoming as big of an issue as the writing is. I'm just going to have start muting the TV on these shows soon.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh great now i see where this is going, Dean Ambrose to return at Summerslam to help Rollins fight off Dolph and Drew *Yawn*. Great bring back goofy face Dean Ambrose to tag with Rollins, damn it i really wanted him to return as a heel, i'm sick to death of him as a fucking face.


I hope Dean will have a slow burn heel turn leading to a WM victory over Seth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

magicplayerno1 said:


> The only thing beautiful about bayley is that phat ass. Total butter face.


She has a face?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i would let liv sit on my face


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So is Sarah Logan a mountain woman or a Viking this week? :bosque


She's a viking that grew up on a potato farm.
It's not that hard to understand.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, they're actually keeping Dash and Dawson relevant. :bjpenn

Cool to see Logan rocking her Crazy Mary Dobson facepaint.



Mango13 said:


> Seth was the one that like really started it iirc.


Maybe he lurked on WF and decided to appropriate that name for Caruso after a few on here used it to describe Charlotte? 8*D


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Psychosocial said:


> These main roster crowds are becoming unbearable. Four talented guys in the ring fighting for a title opportunity and they're too busy trying to put themselves over with Punk and Rusev Day chants rather than actually watching the match. It was understandable when they were doing it during matches that involved people they didn't like or felt were shoved down their throats, but now they're doing it during matches that don't involve either.




Why would they get excited about a Revival match? They're about as generic and boring as it gets.


:draper2


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I like Sarah Logan better


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ITS NOBODY CARES TIME


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

magicplayerno1 said:


> The only thing beautiful about bayley is that phat ass. Total butter face.


She's got great tits as well


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These two again.

fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the_hound said:


> i would let liv sit on my face


Liv could sit on any part of my body and I wouldn't complain. :trips8


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> I've lost track at how many times this match has happened.


Yeah honestly it seems like for the last 3 or 4 months or ever since Riot Squad came to Raw they have faced Bayley and Sasha in some form every week, tag matches, singles matches. 

It was the same shit when Absolution was on raw, Sasha and Bayley constantly faced them every week, they just swapped out Absolution for Riot Squad.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Seriously. 11 fucking mentions and a fucking actual advert.
Fuck you Sonics and I hope you go out of business.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SAVE US BROCK :brock


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

"the boss and hug connection":allen 

the cringe oh the cringe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Bayley theme playing this entire time. Please stop the madness.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My money is on Bayley and Rich Swann.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the actual fuck, how the fuck did that stipulation come about?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I swear to god if this Sasha/Bayley love connection leads to Women's Tag Titles at Evolution im going to puke.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i've lost track off how many times Sasha and Bayley have turned on one another and fought, then weeks later was tagging again as best friends as if nothing ever happened. Is it a running joke at this point? Do they just grab them at random during the months and go "Ok you guys are turning one each other again this week, this time its you Bayley attacking Sasha".


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Part of me thinks they are actually back to being friends and will be the first women's tag team in the new division.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sasha is planning on stabbing 49 other women in the back? It's... it's gonna have a rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial during this match. :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I swear to god if this Sasha/Bayley love connection leads to Women's Tag Titles at Evolution im going to puke.





Mugging of Cena said:


> Part of me thinks they are actually back to being friends and will be the first women's tag team in the new division.



(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I swear to god if this Sasha/Bayley love connection leads to Women's Tag Titles at Evolution im going to puke.


if this was the attitude era it would of led to some lesbian action in the showers


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Why would they get excited about a Revival match? They're about as generic and boring as it gets.
> 
> 
> :draper2


The match still had Matt and Bray, who they popped for and chanted Delete just minutes prior. We saw the same thing at ER with Rollins, the most over guy in the company, and Ziggler, a guy many wanted to get pushed more this time last year. It was one thing when they did with this Reigns who people are understandably tired of, but now it's becoming a trend, even in matches with wrestlers they still like.

I disagree about the Revival being boring anyways, go look at their NXT work and how the crowd reacted to them. They're a great heel tag team if let loose.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I think they’re just putting off their split until Evolution. They need real feuds and storylines for the event that don’t involve the title


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Commercial during this match. :lmao


Gotta get the last commercial breaks in before the Bork segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matching attires? Oh god they're seriously setting them up as a legit tag team now? Yeah those fucking women tag titles are coming and this whole thing with Sasha and Bayley was just leading to them becoming stronger friends and winning the tag titles, jesus fucking christ. 

Theres an entire 2 years of build gone to absolute fucking waste, no singles match, no actual heel turn from either of them, total fucking waste of time.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I swear to god if this Sasha/Bayley love connection leads to Women's Tag Titles at Evolution im going to puke.


Seems the only logical conclusion at this point. They aren't gonna have a PPV with just 2 titles on it. Do you realise how many actual storylines they'd have to build up to make that work if so? Random generic interchangeable title matches with no effort at all are far more entertaining.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024120293076361216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024120587487272965


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> if this was the attitude era it would of led to some lesbian action in the showers


If this was the attitude era this would of already happened a year ago with Peyton and Billie


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Meteora, Thesz press, puss to the face, whatever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If Sasha and Bayley become the first women tag champs instead of the IIconics :sadbecky

At least would be better than the fucking Bellas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The only thing that feels longer than the :bayley :sasha3 saga, is sitting through every second of a three hour RAW.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"XYZ wrestler(s) in control, as Raw continues, LIVE!" :cole


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

They have done a horrible job so far making summerslam feel special at all. Man Summerslam used to be so good and was a big deal. It is just now another infomercial for the network. Ziggler and Rollins should be good. Everything else on Raw is dogshit!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> If Sasha and Bayley become the first women tag champs instead of the IIconics :sadbecky
> 
> At least would be better than the fucking Bellas



Anything would be better then the bellas. However I wouldn't mind it going to either the IIconics or Mandy/Sonya


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Coach: I caught that

Cory: <incredulous> you said it!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This Evolution PPV ain't til late late October and I'm already tired of all the fucking plugs it's been getting. Literally 3 more months of this shit fpalm fpalm


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovebirds beat the Kanker Sisters !


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course they did, next week theres going to be a this is your life shite


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey is absolutely obsessed with hating on Sasha lol, what did she do to him :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"And a kickout!".. Cole is fucking awful :HA


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

He hasn't finished the second magazine yet :lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm not even watching, just reading the comments here with Cole's voice on the background :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The way Sasha is hugging Bayley :book


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock still reading.

:lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Brock Lesnar is STILL reading :bosque


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock should have been reading all of these in a port-a-potty.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh so Brock is scared of Brock so now Brock can go outside.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Heyman is turning on Brock at summerslam


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heyman is screwing brock at summerslam


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Lesnar/Heyman


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Vince won't make Brock hateable and Reigns likeable.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Psychosocial said:


> I disagree about the Revival being boring anyways, go look at their NXT work and how the crowd reacted to them. They're a great heel tag team if let loose.



It doesn't take much to pop an NXT crowd. 



But anyway, Revival isn't my cup of mocha in the slightest. They look like ham & eggers, cut shit promos and their matches haven't done a thing for me on the main roster.



That's just me though, you're perfectly entitled to like them.


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

loved the ending sequence! The crowd was there for the match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Brock's ego is getting out of control and he's treating Heyman like shit for no reason. So Heyman will leave Brock high and dry.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Brock reading a hunting magazine on a couch with Paul begging is how I imagine Lesnar’s renegotiations with VKM go.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar actually did pretty well in that promo.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

All of a sudden brock doesnt like heyman? 

Logically heyman screws over lesnar at SS but creative doesnt have logic


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Seth saying Elias is a negative 3 :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Damn, Lesnar is looking pretty small. Must mean he's off the 'roids for his inevitable UFC fight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Didn't Brock only sign if he could bring his pet jew? I find this lies of Brock to be in poor.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brock is so good at being an asshole


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Sooo... hows Raw?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brock is being a major asshole and I love it!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brock reading for three hours


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn Brock is an asshole. :cuss:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anybody been fooled by this Brock angle yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel To Face said:


> Heyman is turning on Brock at summerslam





the_hound said:


> heyman is screwing brock at summerslam


This seems very logical and if we see a Reigns heel turn :banderas :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Lesnar actually did pretty well in that promo.


He was never bad on the mic. he just doesn't like talking for whatever reason.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Brock has been awesome tonight, it's good to actually see him talk a bunch lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Brock/Heyman tension thing just made me happy because it means Brock will most likely lose the title at Summerslam via Heyman screwjob. :mark:

Anything to get the title off this guy.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

"your not my friend":mj2

also someone make a smiley/gif of brock sitting on the couch reading a magazine :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Punk chants? Really, Miami?


The crowds gotta entertain themselves somehow. What's the other option? Watch the show? :lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Brock reading for three hours


:maury


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> This seems very logical and if we see a Reigns heel turn :banderas :banderas


I've said it for over 2 years now, and it would work wonders for Reigns, have Heyman turn on Lesnar and have Reigns turn heel by cheating to beat Lesnar and make Reigns the top heel on raw with Heyman as his manager.

Reigns is a really good entitled cocky heel, just look at his NXT heel work, add in Heyman managing him and he'd be golden.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> He was never bad on the mic. he just doesn't like talking for whatever reason.


He doesn't like talking because he ain't very good at it :lol

That's why Heyman has been his mouthpiece for a number of years.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Brock isn't Paul's friend


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

NEXT WEEK ROODE VS. RAWLEY OMFG!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> NEXT WEEK ROODE VS. RAWLEY OMFG!!!!


Main Event caliber match right there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> This seems very logical and if we see a Reigns heel turn :banderas :banderas




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024125321216327682











Trophies said:


> RIP Lesnar/Heyman


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Lesnar tries to do a Shooting Star Press on Angle tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hmmm

All this talk of Evolution. I thought the McMahons were Republicans?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're probably faking us all out :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Poor Paulrus


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I've said it for over 2 years now, and it would work wonders for Reigns, have Heyman turn on Lesnar and have Reigns turn heel by cheating to beat Lesnar and make Reigns the top heel on raw with Heyman as his manager.
> 
> Reigns is a really good entitled cocky heel, just look at his NXT heel work, add in Heyman managing him and he'd be golden.


Would be amazing to see, tbh. Vince needs to stop trying to push Reigns as the top baby face because it's failed miserably. A heel turn for Reigns at SS and the top heel for RAW would do wonders.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

We need Ted Dibiase out there claiming he has found and BOUGHT Brock Lesnar and will produce him. 

This all leads to Paul Heyman doubting this Brock Lesnar is the real deal and says he has the true Brock in his care, culminating in a Brock vs. Mecha Brock fight at Summerslam.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow! Doesn’t next week’s RAW look promising? :heyman6


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They're probably faking us all out :lol


Then brock comes out and f5's Angle to get legit heat

Right?!?!?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Brock being alpha as fuck by treating Paul E like his bitch in the span of only a minute almost made up for him being AWOL for so long. Almost. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

End of an era. Brock kill them all and walk off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Brock doesn’t even watch Raw when he’s in the building and has a monitor provided.

In short, he is our hero!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally some fire out of Angle.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Brock stuck in the lift with Bridget B


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The worst Universal Champion of all time, there’s been 4 of them :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Worst Universal champion of all time? how many have their been though? 4? lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kurt about to take like 10 F-5s TIL the hero we all don’t want comes for the save. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spoiler: FINAL SPOILER ALERT!!!



Brooklyn will still boo the fuck out of Roman.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Does WWE read this forum for ideas on their stories? It seems like they do.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

:maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment is so bad thus far.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024125321216327682


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nah Kurt, that distinction belongs to Finn Balor. :usangle


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Sincere said:


>


" i paid you"


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Yas! :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No hair in that ring


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I KNEW IT.

Didn't Kurt already terminate Heyman, though? He finished his sentence...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brock to F-5 Heyman. Calling it now!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

F5 to heyman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

F5 Angle.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hurry up.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

'I don't watch raw'
Oh boy my pet jew needs help? I better arrive!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh fuck, Brock is gonna talk some more.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Heyman is gonna catch a F-5.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock Lesnar bitches 

Fuck yes, it's great to see you back.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

HOLY SHIT HE ACTUALLY DID IT


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuxk up Angle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is there any reason Kurt doesn't just strip him of the title now? He threatened to if he didn't' come to Raw, but now he can hit him with an F5 and not suffer any consequences?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no fucking way, "we want roman chants" god i hate kids


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Face turn for Brock. :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt about to insert himself into the title match. :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I’m probably crazy but does Brock not look smaller?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Heyman is officially fired since Kurt said it. Brock attacks Kurt.
And we got 10 seconds of Brock.

Oh look Brock is a wild man. Nobody can control him


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

VKM: See, I told you they loved Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyman is definitely turning on Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a trainwreck.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I CANT BREATHE :maury :maury :maury

That whole threadding Heyman/Brock storyline was seriously some of the perhaps unintentionally funniest stuff on Raw Ive seen in a long time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao Vince is a genuis, Roman will get cheered at SS.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Reigns isn't over my ass :lmao


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Braun could've easily cashed in here...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Heyman thought him and Brock were friends and that Brock didn't mean what he said to him, but he certainly did :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Kurt Angle didn't even do anything!"

Did you go take a piss when he called Brock the WOAT Universal Champion, Coach? :mj4 Fucking goober.

BASED Brock taking no prisoners tonight. :brock


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

How have we lived in a world that's in the midst of a comic book movie surge and nobody has contacted Paul Heyman to play The Penguin?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I’m probably crazy but does Brock not look smaller?


He normally gets leaner for his UFC fights. Did the same thing for his last fight.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Lesnar off roids


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So the plan was to bring Brock out, be boring, ask for Roman.
It's working so far. If Brock and Paul keep up being useless and boring then they might get booed.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Braun is a puss lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow Roman was actually wanted for once...

I love the lazy asshole Lesnar but that segment wasn't worth waiting the whole night for.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Y'all better go watch the Elias documentary.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Miz is one of the GOAT

Respect for this guy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brock stole the show, besides him, the show sucked


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PT Barnum proven right yet again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty sad that that is considered over to some for a FOTC.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

we want roman wtf


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I’m probably crazy but does Brock not look smaller?


Mass wise no but he was certainly lacking in height, didn't look anywhere close to 6'2.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They actually managed to get the crowd to chant "We Want Roman" :lol

Too bad he'll still be booed out of the building come Summerslam, and then afterwards considering he'll no longer have the foil to go against of a champion that doesn't appear and has a ton of people resenting him because of it.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Roman was over as fuck in Miami


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Overall, this show was great.... For all those Lesnar memes :HA


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The fans wanted Roman because they wanted a fight. Even I wanted Reigns to come out just now. He is not over so you all can get that out of your heads right now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Finn Balor vs Baron Corbin

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman backstage segments

- Seth Rollins/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre post-match attack

- Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre ambushing Seth Rollins during his backstage interview

- Kurt Angle/Baron Corbin/Paul Heyman/Brock Lesnar closing segment + attack

Edit: Also a shout-out to the Brock Lesnar memes with him reading the magazine, but that has alot more to do with you folks than it does about Raw :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WE WANT ROMAN
WE WANT ROMAN

Vince is aroused in gorilla.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a fake out on a fake out - I thought Brock & Heyman had planned that but then Brock threatened Heyman LOL.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Brooklyn is going to crap all over this match until the heyman screwjob


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024129066717208576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024129163437985792


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

They were chanting we want strowman not Roman, you idiots. Played it back a few times.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Reigns got some cheers for one week. "HE'S OVER."
> 
> Some of you are hilarious. :lmao That's what the FOTC spot has come down to. Getting some cheers for a night with some weak chants.


Maybe I might be impressed when he gets pure loud cheers consistently for MONTHS like Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Braun Strowman, Finn Balor, and Jeff Hardy do without any effort. 

Now THAT'S being over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

There were piss weak "We want Roman" chants (which were so small that some are even arguing if it was that, we wouldn't even know they were for Roman if it wasn't followed by "No we don't") in his HOME STATE and his marks are acting like the entire arena chanting for him.

Embarrassing.

You boy is a failure, end of and even though he managed to get some weak ass chants in his home state, it doesn't change the fact he's going to get booed the fuck out of arena at Summerslam.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> They were chanting we want strowman not Roman, you idiots. Played it back a few times.


lol they were definitely chanting "we want roman". The denial of the Roman haters is at an all time high tonight.


----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

Highlight of Monday night... Brock magazine memes and Maryse with her massive preggo cleavage.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The fans wanted Roman because they wanted a fight. Even I wanted Reigns to come out just now. He is not over so you all can get that out of your heads right now.



LOL


So much grasping at straws. 



People cheered for Austin when he came out with the beer truck because they wanted beer...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> They were chanting we want strowman not Roman, you idiots. Played it back a few times.


If that's true, then it's even funnier that all the Roman fans were excited about it (granted - I thought I heard "We Want Roman" as well... but tbh I was only half paying attention).


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"we want strowman" chants then a mere second of the piped in roman chants "we want roman" "roman sucks"


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> They were chanting we want strowman not Roman, you idiots. Played it back a few times.


Seriously?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> KaNeInSaNe said:
> 
> 
> > They were chanting we want strowman not Roman, you idiots. Played it back a few times.
> ...


I'm not even a Roman hater. You might wanna get your ears checked, they definitely were saying strowman. It's understandable though because they sound exactly the same from a muffled crowd


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> So much grasping at straws.
> ...


 I can't wait to see another WOAT match from Roman which is heavily shit on just to hear you ignore it act like Roman was cheered and the match was incredible.

You seem to be a master of revisionist history.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brock saved this Raw.

Tomorrow I won't remember anything from this show, except those backstage segments featuring Brock. :brock2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Seriously?


 Kyra on suicide watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't care what they were chanting. Check your tv volume because they were miles from deafening.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Lesnar off roids












Looks about half the size of what he did here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If they didn't book Brock to get go away heat, Roman would be obliterated and the entire fan base would be with Brock.

He was one of the most over guys in the company before he started to feud with Roman and they began to sabotage him to get Roman cheered.

That's the length they've gone to get this kayfabe loser and failure over.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The fans wanted Roman because they wanted a fight. Even I wanted Reigns to come out just now. He is not over so you all can get that out of your heads right now.


Roman is more over than anybody, even if he doesn't get cheered, get off.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024128843844472832


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was we want Strowman chants and I just replayed to check. Roman isn’t over, won’t ever be, and makes the product worse week by week. Brock, hold the title forever at this point. Owens is gonna snake his way into that contract and they’ll bury Braun because we like him and not the golden boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously we need to do photoshop edits for every raw and smackdown, it would make this place more fun

tonights been a real blast


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I don't care what they were chanting. Check your tv volume because they were miles from deafening.


 They were so small that you couldn't even make out what they were saying. I heard some louder "No we don't" which gave away it was Roman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Didn't really feel RAW again this week. Brock was the star of the night. Maybe one good match. RAW IS MEH.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> Roman is more over than anybody, even if he doesn't get cheered, get off.


If you really believe that then I truly feel sorry for you. I hope your perception gets better with age.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> Roman is more over than anybody, even if he doesn't get cheered, get off.




I live in Florida. Can I get the edibles you’re on? Going to Smackdown tomorrow so maybe I can hear the Bludgeon Bros be over AF too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Heyman will pretend to turn on Brock, just to SWERVE and help Brock retain at Summerslam. I can feel it.

This Brock vs Roman story has to fucking end. END IT!

:nash


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

bradatar said:


> That was we want Strowman chants and I just replayed to check. Roman isn’t over, won’t ever be, and makes the product worse week by week. Brock, hold the title forever at this point. Owens is gonna snake his way into that contract and they’ll bury Braun because we like him and not the golden boy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I hope Brock wins again to cement the fact Roman is the biggest failure in WWE history.

Rejected by the fans and always Brock's #1 bitch who he beat up on to make it to 500 days as champion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought those were Roman chants and shall continue to believe so until proven otherwise.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Emperor said:


> I can't wait to see another WOAT match from Roman which is heavily shit on just to hear you ignore it act like Roman was cheered and the match was incredible.



Everyone knows that NY is a high concentration of marks that will boo him out of the building. That's not fucking rocket science to figure out.


Thing is; There's more to the world than just NY. Some of you people acted like this storyline was going to bomb, when so far it's been the exact opposite. You can keep moaning about Reigns, and Vince will keep pushing him because reactions are better than coming out to crickets.


I didn't even want to see the match, I wanted Lesnar / Lashley. But, I can give credit to something when it's _clearly _working.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Didn't really feel RAW again this week. Brock was the star of the night. Maybe one good match. RAW IS MEH.


 Brock's backstage segments were better than anything Raw has done in months.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I live in Florida. Can I get the edibles you’re on? Going to Smackdown tomorrow so maybe I can hear the Bludgeon Bros be over AF too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't hear shit, because these bumbs are not over, Roman is over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Everyone knows that NY is a high concentration of marks that will boo him out of the building. That's not fucking rocket science to figure out.
> 
> 
> Thing is; There's more to the world than just NY. Some of you people acted like this storyline was going to bomb, when so far it's been the exact opposite. You can keep moaning about Reigns, and Vince will keep pushing him because reactions are better than coming out to crickets.
> ...


 You mean the story of Brock being lazy/arrogant?

It wont work because it's only going to end up with both guys being shit on just like WM. Roman IS NOT going to be cheered regardless of what he does. So the story has failed right there.

No one will be watching them in the ring, the fans will be entertaining themselves and those who are watching from home will be paying attention to the crowd.

If they wanted to avoid this they should have at least kept Brock hot, they're basically trying to transfer Brock's popularity but all they're really doing is killing Brock's popularity while Roman remains the most hated guy in WWE history, if not more hated.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> Roman is more over than anybody, even if he doesn't get cheered, get off.


Add your delusions to the list of Most Fucked Up Things I Ever Did.

But now I get it: your love for the BIG DAWG has to compensate the guilt you feel about selling your friend's dogs.
In secret, you loathe that you have to love Roman.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> Roman is more over than anybody, even if he doesn't get cheered, get off.


You're right. Hogan, Austin, Rock, all of these guys had beach volley ball games going on during their Mania main events.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think they were chanting, "We Want Strowman" because we heard "Roman Sucks" chants.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I actually thought Raw was pretty decent this week. I enjoyed the Rollins/drew/dolph angle, The Owens/Strowman briefcase scenario, and Ronda in beast mode. Still hate everything about this desperate Lesnar/Reigns storyline though. Such a desperate attempt at getting Reigns over, it's laughable. Also hate how the likes of Bray, Finn, Roode etc are just rotting away in to irrelevance more and more every week.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

That was a pretty fun RAW, there was a ton of silly, goofy shit and not much real action, but I enjoyed just about all of it. I can't even believe Brock managed to entertain me for a moment while he was speaking, but I was laughing so hard when he wanted his steak medium well, what a fucking heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman is so polarizing. :cole


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> You won't hear shit, because these bumbs are not over, Roman is over.




If Roman is over then Hawkins should main event Mania. Hook me up with your connect bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't think they were chanting, "We Want Strowman" because we heard "Roman Sucks" chants.


That is an excellent point.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Swerve coming. Heyman joins Roman, Heyman screws Roman at SS.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Add your delusions to the list of Most Fucked Up Things I Ever Did.
> 
> But now I get it: your love for the BIG DAWG has to compensate the guilt you feel about selling your friend's dogs.
> In secret, you loathe that you have to love Roman.



You just have to accept not everybody is a fucken nerd who doesn't appreciate the greatness and baddasery of the BIG DAWG, like your fellow partners here.



bradatar said:


> If Roman is over then Hawkins should main event Mania. Hook me up with your connect bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hawkins is not over, you know he is not over, you know nobody cares about him, so you
are just talking nonsense. 

Roman in the other hand, is pretty fucking over.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Emperor said:


> You mean the story of Brock being lazy/arrogant?
> 
> It wont work because it's only going to end up with both guys being shit on just like WM. Roman IS NOT going to be cheered regardless of what he does. So the story has failed right there because no one will be watching them in the ring, the fans will be entertaining themselves and rather than focus on what's happening in the ring people will be watching what the crowd does to kill the match.
> 
> At least keep Brock hot, they're basically trying to transfer Brock's popularity but all they're really doing is killing Brock's popularity while Roman remains the most hated guy in WWE history, if not more hated.



What's funny is that Reigns has far more fans that a lot of favorites on here, but he also has his share of haters. It's John Cena all over again. 


Again, it's fucking NY that we're talking about. I don't even think that Vince himself expects Reigns to get cheered at Summerslam, but him getting fan support during the lead up is indicative that there's people who are emotional invested / give a fuck about this storyline. Summerslam is a night where, let's be honest, people will be glued to the match and will very likely give it more attention than 95% of the card.


The storyline itself is see-through. Yes, I agree. It's not hard to understand the motives behind it. That still doesn't change the fact that Florida was eating this up. The segment accomplished exactly what it needed to accomplish that night.


Where is RAW next week anyway?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> So much grasping at straws.
> ...


Grasping for straws? 

You take one Roman cheer (which might have been a Strowman cheer) as him being over and I'M GRASPING? 

Funny. unk2

Next week shit will be right back to normal homie.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They basically made it a point to the audience that Heyman is employed by WWE by being employed by Brock. So Heyman can stay in WWE if he finds a new client to represent. And by Brock putting his hands on Kurt it's possible Kurt and Heyman will orchestrate a plan to get the title off Brock at SS. So we may see Heyman align himself with Reigns or Braun after he cashes in. Brock is advertised for RAW after SS. I could see a pissed off Brock wrecking shit and getting "suspended."


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Grasping for straws?
> 
> You take one Roman cheer (which might have been a Strowman cheer) as him being over and I'M GRASPING?
> 
> ...



Yes. You're grasping. I'm not the one making laughable excuses as to why they're chanting his name.


He IS over. Being over doesn't necessarily mean that you're getting all cheers and no boos, it means that people react to you consistently. It means that people are invested in your character. If he wasn't over then people would be apathetic towards him and sit on their hands when he comes out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, Roman got cheered. It's not the end of the world nor is it the start of a brave new world. It happened.

So let's assume Vince's new Roman strategy is succeeding. Rest assured WWE will do what they always do with something that is well received;they will run it into the ground to the point that fans tire of it.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> You're right. Hogan, Austin, Rock, all of these guys had beach volley ball games going on during their Mania main events.



I get it because it's not true :heston


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Yes. You're grasping. I'm not the one making laughable excuses as to why they're chanting his name.
> 
> 
> He IS over. Being over doesn't necessarily mean that you're getting all cheers and no boos, it means that people react to you consistantly. It means that people are invested in your character. If he wasn't over then people would be apathetic towards him and sit on their hands when he comes out.


You're right, being over definitely means that people are invested in your character. But where your logic fails is thinking that anyone is invested in Roman. People ARE apathetic towards him because they can't sympathize with him. No one is buying the shit that comes out of his mouth. He literally opened RAW with the same fuckin promo he has been using since TGRR. The SAME ONE. It literally made me cringe. 

Being over as a face, heel, or tweener doesn't equate to go away heat. Roman gets go away heat every week. Those kind of reactions are equivalent to people sitting on their hands because they are not REAL heel reactions like a heel Hollywood Rock would get or a heel 2008 Chris Jericho. I don't understand how you don't see this.

Roman getting cheered tonight was solely due to the fans wanting a confrontation with the new asshole Lesnar. Even I wanted it.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Reigns got cheered on his promo after EC, and we saw how that lasted. Who cares? Roman marks thinking that he's magically going to get cheered every week from now on, hilarious.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Robbyfude said:


> Reigns got cheered on his promo after EC, and we saw how that lasted. Who cares? Roman marks thinking that he's magically going to get cheered every week from now on, hilarious.


 Hey, maybe if they book all his opponents to have go away heat and be ass holes, Roman might get some chants you can actually pick up.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You're right, being over definitely means that people are invested in your character. But where your logic fails is thinking that anyone is invested in Roman. People ARE apathetic towards him because they can't sympathize with him. No one is buying the shit that comes out of his mouth. He literally opened RAW with the same fuckin promo he has been using since TGRR. The SAME ONE. It literally made me cringe.
> 
> Being over as a face or heel doesn't equate to go away heat. Roman gets go away heat every week. Those kind of reactions are equivalent to people sitting on their hands because they are not REAL heel reactions like a heel Hollywood Rock would get or a heel 2008 Chris Jericho. I don't understand how you don't see this.



YOU weren't buying it but the people in the arena obviously were, at least in terms of willingly suspending their disbelief that night. Do you really think that people _actually_ assumed that Steve Austin hated his boss?


Actually, go away heat is very little noise at all. Passionate booing means that people give a shit about him ether way. They love to hate him, and there's the small portion of people that legitimately can't stand him but keep watching for some weird reason knowing full well the product is revolving around him no matter what. _Most_ rational haters would simply tune out and watch something else after being fed something that they can't swallow for the better part of 4 years.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Emperor said:


> Hey, maybe if they book all his opponents to have go away heat and be ass holes, Roman might get some chants you can actually pick up.


Im sure next week they'll have Lesnar F5 a pregnant woman, gotta keep the momentum up.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay, WHICH one of you taught Roman the B word? Who was it?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Robbyfude said:


> Im sure next week they'll have Lesnar F5 a pregnant woman, gotta keep the momentum up.


 You know the moment Brock gets his hands on Roman, he's going to get a huge pop. Don't be surprised if they avoid that or have Roman be the one who dominates.

You can't help but get hype when Brock fucks someone up, even better when it's that failure.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> YOU weren't buying it but the people in the arena obviously were, at least in terms of willingly suspending their disbelief that night. Do you really think that people _actually_ assumed that Steve Austin hated his boss?
> 
> 
> Actually, go away heat is very little noise at all. Passionate booing means that people give a shit about him ether way. They love to hate him, and there's the small portion of people that legitimately can't stand him but keep watching for some weird reason knowing full well the the product is revolving around him. Most rational haters would simply tune out and watch something else after being fed something that they can't swallow for the better part of 4 years.


1.) What do you mean the people in the arena were buying it? They booed Roman for the entire opening segment. 
2.) Actually go away heat for any superstar is loud because the fans want said superstar to go away. Stephanie gets the same loud go away heat that Roman gets every night.
3.) They don't love to hate him. They hate to hate him because they know and I know that Roman is actually a pretty good wrestler. He is being forced down our throats so we have no choice but to despise that. People don't want to re-live the era of Super Cena. 
4.) The people that dislike Roman are not a minority, they are the majority. 
5.) Most including myself HAVE tuned out and just catch Youtube clips in case anything happens. Look at the state of these forums. This place has a 1/4 of the users and activity it used to have due to this shitty product.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Going by social media, Brock is more loved by Indians than Roman :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) What do you mean the people in the arena were buying it? They booed Roman for the entire opening segment.
> 2.) Actually go away heat is loud. Stephanie gets the same loud go away heat that Roman gets every night.
> 3.) They don't love to hate him. They hate to hate him because they know and I know that Roman is actually a pretty good wrestler. He is being forced down our throats so we have no choice but to despise that.
> 4.) The people that dislike Roman are not a minority, they are a majority.
> 5.) Most including myself HAVE tuned out and just catch Youtube clips in case anything happens. Look at the state of these forums. This place has a 1/4 of the users and activity it used to have due to this shitty product.



Yeah and they chanted the hell out of his name by the end of the night, so they obv suspended their disbelief. Why the fuck else would they chant for him? 


Yeah and Steph is an effective heel. I'm not a fan, but she knows how to get under people's skin which is the entire point of a heel.


Thats an poor excuse to boo someone if you're actually right, but thank you for making my point. They care about him. Also, why the fuck would you take something out on a performer when he's not even booking his own matches / storylines? Sounds like a very odd and ignorant thing to do. Vince McMahon still comes out to thunderous reactions when he's the guy responsible!?


Says who? You must not be privy to his support on social media. The guy has a strong following.


I actually _do_ respect those that tune out, it's a rational thing to do when a television show provides you more frustrations than pleasures. Most of the moaners are filling up VKM's pockets.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Emperor said:


> Going by social media, Brock is more loved by Indians than Roman :lol


Not after ordering a steak


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I live in Florida. Can I get the edibles you’re on? Going to Smackdown tomorrow so maybe I can hear the Bludgeon Bros be over AF too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you go to SD and The IIconics appear take a lot of pics of them, especially Peyton >


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah and they chanted the hell out of his name by the end of the night, so they obv suspended their disbelief. Why the fuck else would they chant for him?
> 
> 
> Yeah and Steph is an effective heel. I'm not a fan, but she knows how to get under people's skin which is the entire point of a heel.
> ...


You're overexaggerating now. They didn't chant the "hell" out of his name. Come on now. And Stephanie is not an effective heel. She makes me want to turn off my television as soon as she gets on screen. Effective heels don't want to make you give up on the product as a whole. They don't make you cringe as hard as the world cringed last week after her speech about the all women's PPV.

They don't care about Roman dude. 4 years of colossal boos and go away heat don't go away in one night. We are not talking about taking anything out on Roman personally because NO ONE is booked correctly on this show. This argument was only about whether he was cheered or not on this night. His booking is an entirely different topic. I'm not taking anything out on him because we all know WWE ruins every wrestler. I am merely stating the facts about tonight.

I'm sorry to say but whoever "follows" Roman strongly on social media is just as out of touch as Vince is. Those people are blindly drinking the WWE cool aid. That's all there is to it. Half of those accounts are probably fake WWE accounts in the latest attempt to get Roman over lmao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Either way, this whole 'storyline' is a complete and utter disaster on so many levels. I've been watching this company since 1990 and I've seen alot of fuckery and bullshit. But this situation, by far, outdoes whatever is in second place by miles and miles.

If I was a Brock fan, I'd be absolutely livid that they are sabotaging him to this degree for this bullshit. My goodness.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Either way, this whole 'storyline' is a complete and utter disaster on so many levels. I've been watching this company since 1990 and I've seen alot of fuckery and bullshit. But this situation, by far, outdoes whatever is in second place by miles and miles.
> 
> If I was a Brock fan, I'd be absolutely livid that they are sabotaging him to this degree for this bullshit. My goodness.


I love Brock, but I don't mind because the WWE means nothing to him and we're use to how they book and the lengths they'll go to get Roman over.

Brock can easily go elsewhere to make money so getting shit booking means little to him. Plus he's already fucked Vince and Roman. Not going to lie, seeing him fuck his #1 bitch again at Summerslam would be sweet.

Brock would be what? 100-1? One loss wont make up for the other ass whipping and humiliation he's suffered at Brock's hands. It would be a fluke, he basically needs another 3-4 wins to save himself and that's not going to happen so Brock has already won :lol

What I do hate is Roman hurting Brock's legacy, these could be his last few matches in the business and he's wasted it in this toxic feud that no one wants. The matches are some of the worst that have ever been seen in a major promotion and definitely among the worst of all time based on position on the card.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the most work Brock has ever put in since coming back to WWE. I actually like the multiple segments they did with him tonight. That's one of the things missing from today's RAWs: backstage storylines that carry through for the entire show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> This is the most work Brock has ever put in since coming back to WWE. I actually like the multiple segments they did with him tonight. That's one of the things missing from today's RAWs: backstage storylines that carry through for the entire show.


 The way some Roman marks go off on twitter you'd think Brock was too lazy to do all this 

Guess now we're all seeing that they've been holding Brock back this entire time, he's more than willing to work it's just what they're giving is shit to get heat on him.

Just look at what he did against AJ at Survivor Series or in the build up for the Joe feud.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You're overexaggerating now. They didn't chant the "hell" out of his name. Come on now. And Stephanie is not an effective heel. She makes me want to turn off my television as soon as she gets on screen. Effective heels don't want to make you give up on the product as a whole. They don't make you cringe as hard as the world cringed last week after her speech about the all women's PPV.
> 
> They don't care about Roman dude. 4 years of colossal boos and go away heat don't go away in one night. We are not talking about taking anything out on Roman personally because NO ONE is booked correctly on this show. This argument was only about whether he was cheered or not on this night. His booking is an entirely different topic. I'm not taking anything out on him because we all know WWE ruins every wrestler. I am merely stating the facts about tonight.
> 
> I'm sorry to say but whoever "follows" Roman strongly on social media is just as out of touch as Vince is. Those people are blindly drinking the WWE cool aid. That's all there is to it. Half of those accounts are probably fake WWE accounts in the latest attempt to get Roman over lmao.



You keep talking about your subjective assessment of quality as if it applies to everyone else. The bottom line is that you didn't turn off your TV. You kept watching. Steph makes me cringe too, but I can look outside of myself and see how she tends to have crowds in the palm of her hand. Fuck off heat would be more along the lines of Sheamus during his last major heel run because they were barely reacting to him. Alberto Del Rio was someone else up until he tripped and fell on the "Si" chant.


Yeah but you're talking about having no choice but to despise his booking and booing him because of it. I'm asking why would you spend the better part of 4 years being vocal about something that you hate while vehemently booing the actor playing the part in the movie? The WWE doesn't give a shit about Reigns' detractors. They probably find it annoying because it comes across weird on TV when the reactions aren't mixed, but it remains something that people are invested in. Having a negative emotion or a positive one doesn't mean shit if you keep watching the next week and buying the Network. "Not caring" about Reigns would equate to apathy, that's the very definition of not caring.


Again, subjective assessment of quality. We don't all like the same things. The Kardashians was watched for a reason. If being out of touch lands the WWE lucrative deals with major Networks while filling up their arenas every week (give or take), then being out of touch must be a genius paradigm.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Balor/Corbin with that retarded 50/50 booking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024149004865552384


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The biggest takeaway I got from RAW was that Brock, in fact, can read, assuming he wasn't just looking at the pictures.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Y'all are welcome for the WE WANT ROMAN chant :reigns2. They're doing a terrific job of making it blatantly obvious that Lesnar doesn't give a damn about anyone. Art imitates life.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Balor/Corbin with that retarded 50/50 booking.


Nah. They went 20 minutes and Corbin won clean and then destroyed him. Then had a confrontation with Reigns. I think my boys on to better things.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Brock was the only thing worth watching. Go figure.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Brock might be everything but theres no one from the current roster who can have the same presence as him. Sadly.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Y'all are welcome for the WE WANT ROMAN chant :reigns2. They're doing a terrific job of making it blatantly obvious that Lesnar doesn't give a damn about anyone. Art imitates life.*


 I hope you enjoyed those light chants for two seconds in his home state. For a Roman fan that's probably the best you can hope for. Good thing is you can go back to them after Summerslam when Roman is booed out of another major PPV and its more apparent than ever that he is NOT the guy.


----------



## AprilJ (Jul 23, 2018)

The end segment is shameful: forcing around "Lesnar is the worst Universal champion (there's already had a good reign with this title?)" only to make Reigns appear as the savior is pretty unhealthy. Besides I almost had the impression that the songs "We want Roman" didn't come from the audience but were added by WWE, because Lesnar had pop earlier in the evening.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Emperor said:


> I hope you enjoyed those light chants for two seconds in his home state. For a Roman fan that's probably the best you can hope for. Good thing is you can go back to them after Summerslam when Roman is booed out of another major PPV and its more apparent than ever that he is NOT the guy.


I didn't even realize it was in Roman's home state! That makes the two second chant even funnier. :lmao


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

That was a hell of a troll job by Vince by not having Braun cash in when Lesnar beat down Angle and Heyman, even though Miami was chanting for it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

If Seth is the best performer on RAW this year then Balor for sure is #2. 
He just gave Corbin one of his best matches, a few ago for Strowman, and he's just been having great match after great match for a while now.

I don't think the crowd has every been this alive and reacting to a Baron Corbin match.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

not brock fan but he has been gold today


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I heard Brock turned on Heyman? That sounds pretty cool. Never expected that. Was the segment worth watching?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I heard Brock turned on Heyman? That sounds pretty cool. Never expected that. Was the segment worth watching?


Kind of, he held him down at the end, then let him up. They did call backs to his disregard for Heyman's welfare during the feud with Joe during the whole episode. It's revealed to us that Brock not only doesn't care about Heyman, he sits backstage during RAW and bullies him some, and also orders his steak cooked medium well, so truly a fucking monster that deserves every boo.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The angle at the end of RAW was intriguing enough that I'm looking forward to next week. There's a number of different ways they can go with this:

• Paul Heyman aligns himself with Roman Reigns or Braun Strowman at the end of Summerslam
• Paul Heyman offers his services to Roman Reigns in the build up
• Heyman and Angle join forces to ensure that Brock doesn't leave SS with the title — Angle turns into a heel GM


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


>


These magazine memes on Twitter are killing me. :lmao I feel like I need to watch this segment, Brock can be pretty gold in backstage stuff.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


> These magazine memes on Twitter are killing me. :lmao I feel like I need to watch this segment, Brock can be pretty gold in backstage stuff.


Here is the Brock Lesnar show. He was on about 4-6 times tonight!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I heard Brock turned on Heyman? That sounds pretty cool. Never expected that. Was the segment worth watching?


Brock's segments were ok tonight, but being aggressive with Heyman was unnecessary. He should have just F5ed Angle and left with Heyman laughing their asses off. They should keep these two on the same page heading into Summerslam.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Here is the Brock Lesnar show. He was on about 4-6 times tonight!


Trying to make up for lost time, I see. :Brock

At least they actually managed to get some heat on Brock, not sure if it'll stick in the match when he beats Reigns down. I think people are just generally sick of Brock regardless, though.

Also, that wasn't really an 'attack' on Heyman, I feel lied too, I was hoping to see an F5 or something.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think the fans are sick of Brock. They are sick of NOT seeing him. I wish there was a way WWE could get him to do more stuff like tonight without paying him outrageously for it. They've basically trained the audience to not expect anything exciting to happen when Brock isn't there, but they've made fans believe (rightfully so) that it's a big deal when he is there.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The angle at the end of RAW was intriguing enough that I'm looking forward to next week. There's a number of different ways they can go with this:
> 
> • Paul Heyman aligns himself with Roman Reigns or Braun Strowman at the end of Summerslam
> • Paul Heyman offers his services to Roman Reigns in the build up
> • Heyman and Angle join forces to ensure that Brock doesn't leave SS with the title — Angle turns into a heel GM



I think it's just an angle to make the match more exciting. I'm expecting Heyman to be out of the picture when Brock goes and Roman to feud with either Baron as a representative of management (probably) or Drew, just because WWE's ready to move him away from Dolph and make him a big deal (less likely.)


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So when they finally let Brock Lesnar show some character and do more in a fricken weekly show, it was entertaining. I enjoyed what Lesnar did this week on RAW. Really shows how annoying he can be and it looks like this is the way the WWE will have him be so they can finally get the WWE universe to cheer for Roman. From the way the fans were chanting for Roman at the closing moments of the show, it could be working. Brock was a straight up douche even bullying poor Heyman. 

The WWE managed to protect Stroman by having him lose vid count out to Mahal while keeping everyone including Kevin Owens looking strong. Not bad. Speaking of protecting, I'm glad Seth Rollins and Drew McIntrye did not have a clean finish to their match. But of course, let's have Grin Balor lose to Baron Corbin because 50/50 booking. And did Alicia Fox seriously win a match on RAW? I'm shocked. At least Ronda Rousey is going to make her RAW wrestling debut next week. And I seriously think the Riot Squad are now the new Miztourage. Because all they do is job. This week's show was an improvement.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Peeps back on the Brock bandwagon then :brock3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Brock said:


> Peeps back on the Brock bandwagon then :brock3


Because Brock is the bomb :brock


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> So when they finally let Brock Lesnar show some character and do more in a fricken weekly show, it was entertaining. I enjoyed what Lesnar did this week on RAW. Really shows how annoying he can be and it looks like this is the way the WWE will have him be so they can finally get the WWE universe to cheer for Roman. From the way the fans were chanting for Roman at the closing moments of the show, it could be working. Brock was a straight up douche *even bullying poor Heyman*.


It's not as though Heyman's any better. He was pleading with Brock and calling him "friend" but his character is a businessman first and foremost, who cowers in fear from wrestlers when Brock isn't near him, but is filled with boldness when Brock's nearby. He's as much of an unfeeling bully as Brock is, just not as big of one, therefore with less opportunity.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Raw is Brock was great show, but I'll get to that in a moment.

- I was so glad that corbin defeated balor, nothing against balor but corbin going over him just seemed better.

- Fox vs Nattie meh match didn't really hold my interest. Alexa gained my interest so there's that.

- Why is Lashley feuding with Elias again? Fans would've popped had he gotten in Brock's face last night.

- I like Liv Morgan, very cute chick but the blue tongue is trash and serves no heel purpose. Without Ruby,liv and sarah are fish on land.

- Brockzilla showing his detachment on tv was hilarious lol. But the closing segment of him as kurt and corbin do they have a problem with me? was great. F-5ing kurt then taunting corbin showed ruthless aggression.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Beast is best for business! :mark:

:lelbrock

I just wish we were getting Bob vs Brock instead of Roman vs Brock XIV


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman gets a small cheer and suddenly everything bad about him is washed away ; and he's a massive success over night?

This goes in cycles.

- Roman catches shit 99 percent of the time
- Gets cheered for once
- His marks flip out and proclaim he's finally over
- Proceeds to get shit on again

rinse and repeat.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jersey said:


> But the closing segment of him as kurt and corbin do they have a problem with me? was great. F-5ing kurt then taunting corbin showed ruthless aggression.


Maybe so, but how does that help WWE if Lesnar only shows up once every 2 months. They need Lesnar on a regular basis. But Lesnar has no passion for the business at all and he doesn't care if the product is a success or not. He just wants his money! He also is blocking the WWE Universal Championship for months and his matches are mostly like descent.

I really think WWE can do better without Lesnar!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This whole "We want Roman vs We want Strowman" thing is ridiculous.

There were DUELING chants, a portion of the audience was saying "No we don't!".

It was obviously Roman.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

metallon said:


> Maybe so, but how does that help WWE if Lesnar only shows up once every 2 months. They need Lesnar on a regular basis. But Lesnar has no passion for the business at all and he doesn't care if the product is a success or not. He just wants his money! He also is blocking the WWE Universal Championship for months and his matches are mostly like descent.
> 
> I really think WWE can do better without Lesnar!


Lol, well you’ve certainly bought in. Because Lesnar has absolutely chosen to carry the Universal Title this whole time. You think he actually gives a shit about the belt? 

Yeah, he’s there to maximize on his paydays. Who on this planet wouldn’t sign up for the same kind of deal? When did maximizing on opportunities, making substantial profit, and marketing yourself expertly turn from being a financial savant to being lazy? People on this board are either really dumb, really naive, or a combination of both.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

bmack086 said:


> Yeah, he’s there to maximize on his paydays. Who on this planet wouldn’t sign up for the same kind of deal? When did maximizing on opportunities, making substantial profit, and marketing yourself expertly turn from being a financial savant to being lazy? People on this board are either really dumb, really naive, or a combination of both.


I don't give a shit about that, I don't tune in to RAW for Brock's financial advice, he's not normally there to give it anyway, and when he is, he mostly doesn't talk, and I've never heard him give out any portfolio recommendations. 

I'm not mad or glad for him that he maximizes his paydays, I don't care at all about his paydays. I turn on RAW to watch wrestlers do wrestle-things. When Brock's not there, I can't see him do wrestle-things and when he is there, he mostly doesn't even attempt any wrestle-things. 

It's really smart of Brock to get the most money he can without risking his body, I agree, but the size of his children's inheritance does not do a goddamn thing to entertain me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Maybe so, but how does that help WWE if Lesnar only shows up once every 2 months. They need Lesnar on a regular basis. But Lesnar has no passion for the business at all and he doesn't care if the product is a success or not. He just wants his money! He also is blocking the WWE Universal Championship for months and his matches are mostly like descent.
> 
> I really think WWE can do better without Lesnar!


 Vince & Brock set up his contract that way. Brock not being at raw defending the belt is how vince set up his contract. Brock doesn't care about the business because he hate the traveling schedule that comes with it.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, but Vince should recognize how much damage does that Lesnar contract to the company and to the moral of the other workers backstage.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley went from almost getting a match with Lesnar to ending up with Elias? WTF is wrong with the WWE? Lashley is a monster and shouldnt be in dumb mid level feuds with someone like Elias. 

The Lesnar stuff I had no interest in at all. Just have Roman beat him as SS and send him on his way. (And Im not even a Roman fan)


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a fantastic RAW!

The only shitty part for me was that tag team segment, but they really put a lot of effort into the show and you could tell the audience was much more engaged than usual.

Obviously the main story if this Roman/Brock feud. Finally Brock has a semblance of character and Roman is doing well with his role. Would Bobby be much more refreshing? Sure, but at least the build up is fun! Jinder's triumphant victory over Braun was also a nice little touch.  

I don't really have high hopes for Summerslam as the card looks really weak to me, but the build up looks to be very fun!

9/10!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

UFC Champ backstage at RAW with Ronda:


----------

